# Bleu Agate Alhambra Pieces



## twitspie

So very exciting...I just came across these pictures on Instagram.  These are currently on Hong Kong...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Oh yes!
Bleu Agate. It’s beautiful!
Thank you for sharing these wonderful photos.


----------



## lisawhit

Thank you so much for the great photos!  I am in love with blue agate!


----------



## Avamom

Wow!!! Love at first sight


----------



## say brooke

Beautiful! Is it going to be a permanent addition?


----------



## park56

Really pretty-thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Suzie

Stunning.


----------



## Coconuts40

Such a beautiful and vibrant blue!!
Thank you for sharing such gorgeous photos.


----------



## swisshera

say brooke said:


> Beautiful! Is it going to be a permanent addition?


I was told that it is indeed going to be a permanent offering.


----------



## Styleanyone

@swisshera, if it becomes the permanent collection , we would all have some blues in our collection. Great


----------



## swisshera

Styleanyone said:


> @swisshera, if it becomes the permanent collection , we would all have some blues in our collection. Great


True! I love my TQ and Lapis but I am really tempted to get these agate too. I haven't seen it in person though but I love that pop of color. Hopefully it is a very strong hue that doesn't get compromised by the semi-  translucent property of the agate.


----------



## etoupebirkin

swisshera said:


> True! I love my TQ and Lapis but I am really tempted to get these agate too. I haven't seen it in person though but I love that pop of color. Hopefully it is a very strong hue that doesn't get compromised by the semi-  translucent property of the agate.


You've captured my thoughts exactly!


----------



## Zais5

Thanks for pictures, these blue agate looks great. Does anybody know the price???


----------



## valnsw

swisshera said:


> I was told that it is indeed going to be a permanent offering.



Hi Swisshera, 
May I know which country your SA is based?

I had some conflicting information, was told this will only be sold in certain cities, and in Asia only HK and Sydney (with Sydney being launched in November)


----------



## ShoooSh

Any news on earrings/ring?!


----------



## swisshera

valnsw said:


> Hi Swisshera,
> May I know which country your SA is based?
> 
> I had some conflicting information, was told this will only be sold in certain cities, and in Asia only HK and Sydney (with Sydney being launched in November)


I work with a store director in Europe, whom he told me it is being launched in South of France now, and it will be sold worldwide in Sept.  I hope that he spilled the truth.


----------



## swisshera

Zais5 said:


> Thanks for pictures, these blue agate looks great. Does anybody know the price???


I remember I posted it somewhere but I am still really backward with being on a forum. 10 motifs is less than 10000 Euro and I can imagine the 5 motif bracelet is under 5000. It should be around there.


----------



## swisshera

etoupebirkin said:


> You've captured my thoughts exactly!



Yes I feel like I always fall really hard for a solid colored stone and just don't fall hard for the ones that are clear or semi-transparent because the color seems to be taken away from the background. 

I was offered the Rock crystal which I turned down and I couldn't fall for Carnelian (unless it is super special I might reconsider). My SA told me agate is permanent and said I really don't need to rush to get it, at least without seeing it and thinking it through. There is a crave for color which I think we will be seeing a lot more agate purchases when it launch officially in a few months.


----------



## MissAnnette

I'm in love! The bleu agate is so vibrant and solid, yet also very soft, especially paired with yellow gold. Love it!


----------



## SDC2003

I was recently in touch with the online store and enquired about the bleu agate and was informed they would be offered in the us this fall in Very limited quantities and in the twenty motif necklace and five motif bracelet. I was hoping for a single motif pendant or ring.


----------



## ShoooSh

10 motifs necklace is around 9177$ 
5 motifs bracelet is 4602$


----------



## HADASSA

SDC2003 said:


> I was recently in touch with the online store and enquired about the bleu agate and was informed they would be offered in the us this fall in Very limited quantities and in the twenty motif necklace and five motif bracelet. I was hoping for a single motif pendant or ring.


Hmmm.... called an agent today as well. Except she said 10 motifs only - no 20


----------



## Styleanyone

@HADASSA , if this blue agate will be a permanently collection, do you think eventually VCA will offer the 20 motifs?


----------



## HADASSA

Styleanyone said:


> @HADASSA , if this blue agate will be a permanently collection, do you think eventually VCA will offer the 20 motifs?


I did ask the agent about a 20, because that is what was posted. She said it's quite possible for the future.

I don't think they are allowed to reveal too much.


----------



## Styleanyone

HADASSA said:


> I did ask the agent about a 20, because that is what was posted. She said it's quite possible for the future.
> 
> I don't think they are allowed to reveal too much.


Always keep us guessing and wondering.


----------



## HADASSA

Styleanyone said:


> Always keep us guessing and wondering.


Oh yes !!!


----------



## Styleanyone

HADASSA said:


> Oh yes !!!


Will it be $ wise to get two 10 motifs to make a 20?


----------



## HADASSA

Styleanyone said:


> Will it be $ wise to get two 10 motifs to make a 20?


Normally the 20 is twice the price of a 10, so it makes no difference except for the extra clasp.


----------



## Styleanyone

@HADASSA, thank you. I don’t have any 10 motifs necklace so it is good to know the $. Will you recommend to get two 10 motifs or wait for 20 motifs?


----------



## HADASSA

Styleanyone said:


> @HADASSA, thank you. I don’t have any 10 motifs necklace so it is good to know the $. Will you recommend to get two 10 motifs or wait for 20 motifs?


It depends how long you will have to wait for the 20.

2X10 is more versatile, since you can wear a 10 by itself should you so desire. You will have to double a 20 to wear it short

If it's a stone that requires a perfect colour match, waiting for a 20 might be your best bet. But you can always find as close a match as possible with 2X10s.


----------



## SDC2003

HADASSA said:


> Hmmm.... called an agent today as well. Except she said 10 motifs only - no 20


Really? I have an email that’s says 20 but perhaps it was a typo mistake on her part. While I love the color I don’t have plans to purchase either the necklace or bracelet at this point. Although I would consider a pendant or ring in bleu agate.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> Hmmm.... called an agent today as well. Except she said 10 motifs only - no 20


Hadassa is correct. 
10 and 5 motifs only. 
No earrings either.


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> Hadassa is correct.
> 10 and 5 motifs only.
> No earrings either.



This is one time that I hate to be correct [emoji20]


----------



## Alena21

Well is it going to be permanent addition or limited edition one?? If limited pieces are available how can it be a permanent one...Confusing and contradicting info


----------



## chaneljewel

texasgirliegirl said:


> Hadassa is correct.
> 10 and 5 motifs only.
> No earrings either.


Ugh...no earrings?!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Alena21 said:


> Well is it going to be permanent addition or limited edition one?? If limited pieces are available how can it be a permanent one...Confusing and contradicting info


I agree that it’s confusing. 
From what I’ve learned so far, the only truly limited pieces appear to be the lapis and the turquoise pieces (both with alternating pave).
I had hoped to see truly limited (numbered pieces) like the LE letterwood.


----------



## Chanel baglover

My understanding is that a limited number will be available when released in November, and then more will be available in the spring.


----------



## Vcacollector

This is an old thread but I’ve just started reading on the forum! You probably all have the info already but the blue agate is being offered in a 10 motif ($8400) and a bracelet ($4600). Im not sure where else they offered it, but I am sure they offered it at the 50th Alhambra celebration at South Coast Plaza, OC. Prior to the event you could put down a deposit on the pieces (deposit” - they charge you full price immediately). Whomever didn’t get it the first round, which was during the event, will likely receive one January/February (if they are high enough on the list and depending how long the list is) though the sales associates are pushing for earlier (Christmas) because of demand. For example, I’m next on the list so I’m gauranteed the items I ordered when they next come in. The pieces will be in the permanent collection, but they don’t anticipate they will be openly available for a few years to come do to demand and nature of the stones availability. The necklace you’re viewing is the 10 motif with the bracelet attached for length. 

Again, this is a super delayed response and likely you all are aware but I thought I would post anyways!!! 

I do know that they have a few “surprise” releases that will be upcoming.


----------



## Vcacollector

Also, the lapis and diamond bracelet was offered as well. The sales associates were told who they could offer it to by corporate. I have not heard anything about a turquoise and diamond alternating piece as of today. If you want a lapis piece, you can ask your sales associate to contact corporate to offer it to you.


----------



## swisshera

Vcacollector said:


> This is an old thread but I’ve just started reading on the forum! You probably all have the info already but the blue agate is being offered in a 10 motif ($8400) and a bracelet ($4600). Im not sure where else they offered it, but I am sure they offered it at the 50th Alhambra celebration at South Coast Plaza, OC. Prior to the event you could put down a deposit on the pieces (deposit” - they charge you full price immediately). Whomever didn’t get it the first round, which was during the event, will likely receive one January/February (if they are high enough on the list and depending how long the list is) though the sales associates are pushing for earlier (Christmas) because of demand. For example, I’m next on the list so I’m gauranteed the items I ordered when they next come in. The pieces will be in the permanent collection, but they don’t anticipate they will be openly available for a few years to come do to demand and nature of the stones availability. The necklace you’re viewing is the 10 motif with the bracelet attached for length.
> 
> Again, this is a super delayed response and likely you all are aware but I thought I would post anyways!!!
> 
> I do know that they have a few “surprise” releases that will be upcoming.


Thanks for the intel. I actually just paid for the agate. My store told me it is officially launching in mid Nov in Europe and it could be a global release in selected flagship only and they have a list but most of them have been spoken for. They might have some bracelets here and there but I didn't ask available agate is, but he told me it is produced under limited quantity because of sourcing.


----------



## Vcacollector

swisshera said:


> Thanks for the intel. I actually just paid for the agate. My store told me it is officially launching in mid Nov in Europe and it could be a global release in selected flagship only and they have a list but most of them have been spoken for. They might have some bracelets here and there but I didn't ask available agate is, but he told me it is produced under limited quantity because of sourcing.




Totally! They are launching it but what I’m guessing is it won’t be available in stores in the same way onyx is for years to come, if ever. It’s difficult to get clean agate that’s a solid color and specific to their requirements. I would guess this will be similar to the Alhambra turquoise pieces.


----------



## swisshera

Vcacollector said:


> Totally! They are launching it but what I’m guessing is it won’t be available in stores in the same way onyx is for years to come, if ever. It’s difficult to get clean agate that’s a solid color and specific to their requirements. I would guess this will be similar to the Alhambra turquoise pieces.


Right - I could imagine it is hard to source the agate that they want to put into production. The store told me although it should be a regular availability kind of thing, he said most likely it would be already in shortage, that's how he got me buying them


----------



## Vcacollector

swisshera said:


> Right - I could imagine it is hard to source the agate that they want to put into production. The store told me although it should be a regular availability kind of thing, he said most likely it would be already in shortage, that's how he got me buying them


 
That’s how they get ya! But looking at it and the nature of striating common in agate in general, I think he’s right on this one. I’m guessing these will be worth a fair amount inevitably. I think the gold 10 motif turquoise resells at auction for around 30k. I think they were, what, $6700 or so? 

They did the limited malachite and gold as well as the lapis and gold Alhambra 10 motif a decade ago or so for the holidays ... and it took them FOREVER to bring back anything malachite because of the nature of the stone. Every sales person says malachite won’t be long lasting either.


----------



## swisshera

Vcacollector said:


> That’s how they get ya! But looking at it and the nature of striating common in agate in general, I think he’s right on this one. I’m guessing these will be worth a fair amount inevitably. I think the gold 10 motif turquoise resells at auction for around 30k. I think they were, what, $6700 or so?
> 
> They did the limited malachite and gold as well as the lapis and gold Alhambra 10 motif a decade ago or so for the holidays ... and it took them FOREVER to bring back anything malachite because of the nature of the stone. Every sales person says malachite won’t be long lasting either.


I am really trying to fade out from alhambra since I have quite a few that I love, but if they keep making things limited I feel like I can't/ don't want to miss out. I will meet with my agate set sometimes in December, I hope that blue is vivid enough since I have Lapis and Turquoise, but my store told me it is inbetween both colors, and he said it is inexpensive.


----------



## Vcacollector

swisshera said:


> I am really trying to fade out from alhambra since I have quite a few that I love, but if they keep making things limited I feel like I can't/ don't want to miss out. I will meet with my agate set sometimes in December, I hope that blue is vivid enough since I have Lapis and Turquoise, but my store told me it is inbetween both colors, and he said it is inexpensive.



I always think I’m done with alhambra and never stop - everything goes together so seamlessly. I’m also weird about jewelry - I have a few designers I collect from and rarely deviate. Creature of habit. 

I think the lapis is fairly vivid from all of the photos I’m seen posted and the ones they showed me in store. 

I do love how they say 8400 is inexpensive! It’s not a 100k but nothing in their store is really cheap!!!!


----------



## klynneann

I'm sorry, I can't remember where most of the discussion re the blue agate stone has been, but I thought it was here.  If not, please feel free to move it mods!

Anyway, I contacted the SA I've been purchasing from in the NYC boutique for the last few years.  Now, mind you, my purchases consist of one piece at a time and the most expensive piece so far has been the 16 motif rg sweet necklace, so I'm a very tiny fish in the NYC boutique ocean.  I contacted him because I'm hoping to purchase 10 motif and 5 motif onyx or MOP Alhambra pieces this December to celebrate various occasions and I just wanted to give him a heads up and schedule a time to go in.  I also mentioned the blue agate to him since I thought we had discerned that NM boutiques aren't getting them for a while.  This was his response, which shocked me since I specifically mentioned the 5 motif bracelet, which I would not expect to be this expensive...

"As for the Agate, that will be very difficult to get, there’s a 10K deposit required to get on the waiting list and still doesn’t guarantee you’ll get one. It will be part of the collection but that’s down the road.  For now, it’s on back order."

I'm sorry, a $10k deposit for what might be a $5k bracelet, what???  So I'll just wait until it becomes part of the collection, which I guess will at least give me time to save since I don't have $10k lying around to be held by a jewelry company just in case I can get a piece that actually costs half that much.  Sheesh.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

klynneann said:


> I'm sorry, I can't remember where most of the discussion re the blue agate stone has been, but I thought it was here.  If not, please feel free to move it mods!
> 
> Anyway, I contacted the SA I've been purchasing from in the NYC boutique for the last few years.  Now, mind you, my purchases consist of one piece at a time and the most expensive piece so far has been the 16 motif rg sweet necklace, so I'm a very tiny fish in the NYC boutique ocean.  I contacted him because I'm hoping to purchase 10 motif and 5 motif onyx or MOP Alhambra pieces this December to celebrate various occasions and I just wanted to give him a heads up and schedule a time to go in.  I also mentioned the blue agate to him since I thought we had discerned that NM boutiques aren't getting them for a while.  This was his response, which shocked me since I specifically mentioned the 5 motif bracelet, which I would not expect to be this expensive...
> 
> "As for the Agate, that will be very difficult to get, there’s a 10K deposit required to get on the waiting list and still doesn’t guarantee you’ll get one. It will be part of the collection but that’s down the road.  For now, it’s on back order."
> 
> I'm sorry, a $10k deposit for what might be a $5k bracelet, what???  So I'll just wait until it becomes part of the collection, which I guess will at least give me time to save since I don't have $10k lying around to be held by a jewelry company just in case I can get a piece that actually costs half that much.  Sheesh.


I agree.
Better for you to be earning interest on your savings rather than holding out for a "maybe".....


----------



## MYH

klynneann said:


> I'm sorry, I can't remember where most of the discussion re the blue agate stone has been, but I thought it was here.  If not, please feel free to move it mods!
> 
> Anyway, I contacted the SA I've been purchasing from in the NYC boutique for the last few years.  Now, mind you, my purchases consist of one piece at a time and the most expensive piece so far has been the 16 motif rg sweet necklace, so I'm a very tiny fish in the NYC boutique ocean.  I contacted him because I'm hoping to purchase 10 motif and 5 motif onyx or MOP Alhambra pieces this December to celebrate various occasions and I just wanted to give him a heads up and schedule a time to go in.  I also mentioned the blue agate to him since I thought we had discerned that NM boutiques aren't getting them for a while.  This was his response, which shocked me since I specifically mentioned the 5 motif bracelet, which I would not expect to be this expensive...
> 
> "As for the Agate, that will be very difficult to get, there’s a 10K deposit required to get on the waiting list and still doesn’t guarantee you’ll get one. It will be part of the collection but that’s down the road.  For now, it’s on back order."
> 
> I'm sorry, a $10k deposit for what might be a $5k bracelet, what???  So I'll just wait until it becomes part of the collection, which I guess will at least give me time to save since I don't have $10k lying around to be held by a jewelry company just in case I can get a piece that actually costs half that much.  Sheesh.



Thanks for sharing! I wish I could dislike this post! The blue agate stone remains a mystery. My SA at a NM says it could be 2-3 yrs before they get any in. I’m thinking I might not even want it by then ...haha.


----------



## San2222

in regards to the blue agate pieces...if you guys ever travel to Asia, def look it up here, don't think it's that hard at all.  My sa had a few before the launch but i decided not to get it....i have SA in Taiwan & HK and it seems readily avail and no deposit was required at all.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

San2222 said:


> in regards to the blue agate pieces...if you guys ever travel to Asia, def look it up here, don't think it's that hard at all.  My sa had a few before the launch but i decided not to get it....i have SA in Taiwan & HK and it seems readily avail and no deposit was required at all.


HK has new rules for the blue agate. It is only available at the flagship store and there is a waiting list of sorts. As pre-launch demand continues to snowball, more rules will likely be introduced. Even though the blue is pretty on its own, because it is translucent, it is not a match for my “darker than most” wardrobe ...


----------



## NYCGIRLY

I was just visiting Place Vendôme, and my SA confirmed they will be getting a 5 and 10 mid nov. 
She also said these will be released a bit after nation wide. Cant wait....so excited!


----------



## NYCGIRLY

Did anyone have luck finding these in the US?


----------



## pigleto972001

I have an sa who is selling the bracelet  pm if you want info.


----------



## carlinha

Hi everyone, has anyone else heard that the blue agate will only be exclusive to the New York boutique in the USA?


----------



## EpiFanatic

carlinha said:


> Hi everyone, has anyone else heard that the blue agate will only be exclusive to the New York boutique in the USA?



No I spoke to the San Diego store and they will get some more eventually.


----------



## lisawhit

I heard there will be a launch at all boutiques this spring...a limited release....


----------



## Bethc

I was able to get my blue agate bracelet today, I thought I’d share some pics. [emoji170][emoji746]






With carnelian and malachite 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 [emoji173]️[emoji170][emoji172]

And compared to lapis and turquoise


----------



## gagabag

Bethc said:


> I was able to get my blue agate bracelet today, I thought I’d share some pics. [emoji170][emoji746]
> 
> View attachment 4254992
> 
> View attachment 4254993
> 
> 
> With carnelian and malachite
> 
> View attachment 4254994
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji173]️[emoji170][emoji172]
> 
> And compared to lapis and turquoise
> 
> View attachment 4254995



Oh Bethc these are all stunning!


----------



## LadyCupid

Bethc said:


> I was able to get my blue agate bracelet today, I thought I’d share some pics. [emoji170][emoji746]
> 
> View attachment 4254992
> 
> View attachment 4254993
> 
> 
> With carnelian and malachite
> 
> View attachment 4254994
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji173]️[emoji170][emoji172]
> 
> And compared to lapis and turquoise
> 
> View attachment 4254995


Did you pick the darkest blue shade? It's such a gorgeous blue!!


----------



## Chanel baglover

Could not resist either of the new bracelets, and I love them together!


----------



## carlinha

Bethc said:


> I was able to get my blue agate bracelet today, I thought I’d share some pics. [emoji170][emoji746]
> 
> View attachment 4254992
> 
> View attachment 4254993
> 
> 
> With carnelian and malachite
> 
> View attachment 4254994
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji173]️[emoji170][emoji172]
> 
> And compared to lapis and turquoise
> 
> View attachment 4254995



So stunning Beth!!!


----------



## carlinha

Chanel baglover said:


> View attachment 4255120
> View attachment 4255121
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could not resist either of the new bracelets, and I love them together!



I love this combo together... never thought of the guilloche before but now it’s on my list as well!


----------



## Bethc

yodaling1 said:


> Did you pick the darkest blue shade? It's such a gorgeous blue!!



It’s more of a medium... there were lighter ones.  I let my SA pick it, she knows what I like.


----------



## LadyCupid

Bethc said:


> It’s more of a medium... there were lighter ones.  I let my SA pick it, she knows what I like.


She picked a gorgeous shade!! Congrats.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Bethc said:


> I was able to get my blue agate bracelet today, I thought I’d share some pics. [emoji170][emoji746]
> 
> View attachment 4254992
> 
> View attachment 4254993
> 
> 
> With carnelian and malachite
> 
> View attachment 4254994
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji173]️[emoji170][emoji172]
> 
> And compared to lapis and turquoise
> 
> View attachment 4254995



Beautiful!! Thrilled to be your twin soon, just waiting for mine to get shortened. And yes, I loooooove it with malachite!!


----------



## valnsw

Got the blue agate today. It’s really lovely! First bracelet from VCA for me... the blue is really quite intense & dark when worn against the skin but being a translucent stone, can see some greenish tone when held up to the light.


----------



## allure244

Yay I got mine today too. [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
Matches my chair. Haha.


----------



## lynne_ross

x


----------



## MYH

lynne_ross said:


> These pictures are torturing me! Such gorgeous pieces!
> Has any one heard if these pieces will be available in Canada any time soon?


I heard the US soft launch was just nyc and south coast plaza stores


----------



## Alena21

Bethc said:


> I was able to get my blue agate bracelet today, I thought I’d share some pics. [emoji170][emoji746]
> 
> View attachment 4254992
> 
> View attachment 4254993
> 
> 
> With carnelian and malachite
> 
> View attachment 4254994
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji173]️[emoji170][emoji172]
> 
> And compared to lapis and turquoise
> 
> View attachment 4254995


Lovely photos. Is it transparent?


----------



## Alena21

allure244 said:


> View attachment 4255546
> 
> 
> Yay I got mine today too. [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> Matches my chair. Haha.


 Really pops up on your cool pink toned skin!


----------



## MYH

VCA really got me good this month. I was weak and completely powerless against the guilloché and the blue agate. I’m crying uncle! And sailing off to vca ban island for awhile.


----------



## pigleto972001

Beautiful!!!!! Please keep us updated about the wear of the guilloche ! Soooo pretty.


----------



## JulesB68

These are all so stunning! I may have to do a complete u-turn on yellow gold just so I can have some of those beautiful blues!


----------



## Notorious Pink

MYH said:


> VCA really got me good this month. I was weak and completely powerless against the guilloché and the blue agate. I’m crying uncle! And sailing off to vca ban island for awhile.
> View attachment 4257122
> 
> View attachment 4257121
> 
> View attachment 4257123



Omg noooooooooo!!!!!! 

Too
Much
Gorgeousness!!!

I am weak!!!!!!!

[emoji170][emoji172][emoji169][emoji170][emoji172][emoji169][emoji170][emoji172][emoji169][emoji170][emoji172][emoji169]


----------



## MYH

pigleto972001 said:


> Beautiful!!!!! Please keep us updated about the wear of the guilloche ! Soooo pretty.


I definitely will


----------



## MYH

BBC said:


> Omg noooooooooo!!!!!!
> 
> Too
> Much
> Gorgeousness!!!
> 
> I am weak!!!!!!!
> 
> [emoji170][emoji172][emoji169][emoji170][emoji172][emoji169][emoji170][emoji172][emoji169][emoji170][emoji172][emoji169]


As you can see I am weaker than you!


----------



## Notorious Pink

MYH said:


> As you can see I am weaker than you!



LOL *maybe*... but only because I have yet to pick mine up from being shortened! Also, I admit, I keep a chart of what pieces I am looking to add and the year I plan to add them. Will definitely be adding either the malachite or guilloche in 2019!


----------



## hopiko

MYH said:


> VCA really got me good this month. I was weak and completely powerless against the guilloché and the blue agate. I’m crying uncle! And sailing off to vca ban island for awhile.
> View attachment 4257122
> 
> View attachment 4257121
> 
> View attachment 4257123


Absolutely GORGEOUS!! Congrats!


----------



## pigleto972001

Hey ladies ! Nyc told me they are getting another shipment in tomorrow. Pm if you want my SA info. She’s great.


----------



## pigleto972001

That’s amazing ! Love the pics !! 

My sa just told me they are getting another shipment tomorrow!!! Pm if you want her contact


----------



## Otis31

This blue is so pretty!  I love it.


----------



## carlinha

MYH said:


> VCA really got me good this month. I was weak and completely powerless against the guilloché and the blue agate. I’m crying uncle! And sailing off to vca ban island for awhile.
> View attachment 4257122
> 
> View attachment 4257121
> 
> View attachment 4257123


girl you are KILLING ME!!!!!  i "need" the guilloche bracelet in my life now ... do you have any rose/pink gold pieces (Hermes, VCA) you can compare this yellow gold with?


----------



## MYH

carlinha said:


> girl you are KILLING ME!!!!!  i "need" the guilloche bracelet in my life now ... do you have any rose/pink gold pieces (Hermes, VCA) you can compare this yellow gold with?


I’m so sorry! I don’t have anything in rghw except my Constance. And I honestly can’t see any difference.


----------



## carlinha

MYH said:


> I’m so sorry! I don’t have anything in rghw except my Constance. And I honestly can’t see any difference.
> 
> View attachment 4257697


OH WOW that is amazing!!!!  this makes me want to buy the guilloche even more now!!! 

thank you!!!


----------



## carlinha

Sharing my blue agate beauty, I’m so in love!!!!  Blue is one of my favorite colors, and this blue is just amazing!  
All photos are unedited taken in natural sunlight, direct and with shade


----------



## Bethc

carlinha said:


> Sharing my blue agate beauty, I’m so in love!!!!  Blue is one of my favorite colors, and this blue is just amazing!
> All photos are unedited taken in natural sunlight, direct and with shade
> View attachment 4258480
> 
> View attachment 4258481
> 
> View attachment 4258482
> 
> View attachment 4258483



Amazing! [emoji170][emoji7]


----------



## hopiko

BBC said:


> Awesome!!! Looks like we will be double twins on both!!!! [emoji133]‍♂️[emoji133]‍♂️


Don’t you LOVE  both?  So happy to be twins


----------



## Notorious Pink

hopiko said:


> Don’t you LOVE  both?  So happy to be twins



Yes!!! You are going to love that bag....I can’t stop using mine...just waiting to pick up the bracelet from being shortened. L[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]VE both! Hope to run into you again, it’s been too long!


----------



## mishelbe

Joining the blue agate club!  This arrived yesterday!
Pleasantly surprised that it perfectly matches my Kelly Mini.
Many, many thanks to pigleto972001 for sharing her darling VCA SA with me.


----------



## MYH

mishelbe said:


> Joining the blue agate club!  This arrived yesterday!
> Pleasantly surprised that it perfectly matches my Kelly Mini.
> Many, many thanks to pigleto972001 for sharing her darling VCA SA with me.



What color is your kelly? Hydra, royal?


----------



## Notorious Pink

MYH said:


> What color is your kelly? Hydra, royal?



I’m guessing Hydra because I know the mini K came in that color, and it looks like my Hydra bag.



carlinha said:


> do post pics when you get your bracelet back BBC!  how long will it take to be shortened?  i need to shorten mine as well but sad to part with it!



At this point I just have to get back there to pick it up - crazy week with the holiday. I actually brought my pg/gmop bracelet in last week because they took too many links out last time, so they have two bracelets waiting for me; one to add a few links, the other to remove a few. Anyway I am trying to get there ASAP, but it might not be until next week!


----------



## carlinha

BBC said:


> I’m guessing Hydra because I know the mini K came in that color, and it looks like my Hydra bag.
> 
> 
> 
> At this point I just have to get back there to pick it up - crazy week with the holiday. I actually brought my pg/gmop bracelet in last week because they took too many links out last time, so they have two bracelets waiting for me; one to add a few links, the other to remove a few. Anyway I am trying to get there ASAP, but it might not be until next week!


i totally understand with the holidays!!  no rush!  i'm sure you can't wait to be reunited with your beauties!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

carlinha said:


> i totally understand with the holidays!!  no rush!  i'm sure you can't wait to be reunited with your beauties!!



Lol I really can’t wait!!!! [emoji170][emoji175][emoji170][emoji175][emoji170]


----------



## Alena21

I spy with my little eye that there is a Blue agate ring!?!


----------



## shoppermomof4

pigleto972001 said:


> I have an sa who is selling the bracelet  pm if you want info.



Thanks to this sweet dear! I was able to get this beauty[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️. Thank you again pigleto972001


----------



## MYH

Alena21 said:


> I spy with my little eye that there is a Blue agate ring!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4267267


Omg...is it magic size?


----------



## MYH

Alena21 said:


> I spy with my little eye that there is a Blue agate ring!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4267267


Is this in a magazine? Can you please share which one?


----------



## Alena21

MYH said:


> Omg...is it magic size?


Can't tell from the pic what size it is.  I was wondering this too because it looks too big to be the vintage size


----------



## Alena21

MYH said:


> Is this in a magazine? Can you please share which one?


 It was in the English section of a Chinese magazine called Icon. No mention of a ring in the article though.


----------



## ShoooSh

Just spoke to my SA & Yes its confirmed there is is ring & earrings too! But for now its super limited to very few boutiques however it will make its way eventually to flagship stores [emoji170] super happy!


----------



## Alena21

ShoooSh said:


> Just spoke to my SA & Yes its confirmed there is is ring & earrings too! But for now its super limited to very few boutiques however it will make its way eventually to flagship stores [emoji170] super happy!


Magic or vintage size ?? ....because the ring on the photo looks rather big....


----------



## Alena21

I'm still not sold on the blue agate so maybe a Magic size ring or earrings would help me jump on this wagon


----------



## MYH

If it’s a magic size ring, I’m dead


----------



## Notorious Pink

I’m dead on both!!!


----------



## ShoooSh

Alena21 said:


> Magic or vintage size ?? ....because the ring on the photo looks rather big....



No info disclosed about the size yet but I’m assuming its magic as u said .. it looks big & vintage ones always come with a centered diamond as far as i know ..


----------



## Edion

Does the blue agate stone varies significantly between pieces (e.g. like carnelian where the the intensities and colour could very siginificantly between pieces). My store only gets one so I am trying to see if I should wait for another batch when they will hopefully be more pieces to compare against.


----------



## klynneann

Uh-oh. Earrings...


----------



## EpiFanatic

ShoooSh said:


> Just spoke to my SA & Yes its confirmed there is is ring & earrings too! But for now its super limited to very few boutiques however it will make its way eventually to flagship stores [emoji170] super happy!



Thank you!  Great to know. I would love a ring.


----------



## Alena21

ShoooSh said:


> No info disclosed about the size yet but I’m assuming its magic as u said .. it looks big & vintage ones always come with a centered diamond as far as i know ..


Oh dear, I have never been interested in Vintage Alhambra ring so I didn't know (pay enough attention) they only come with a centre diamond! I tried one in the very beginning and found it too sharp and uncomfortable digging into my finger so I never I looked at it again. Sticked to MA btw the finger rings all these years.Thanks for pointing it out for the ignorant


----------



## Alena21

Edion said:


> Does the blue agate stone varies significantly between pieces (e.g. like carnelian where the the intensities and colour could very siginificantly between pieces). My store only gets one so I am trying to see if I should wait for another batch when they will hopefully be more pieces to compare against.


It does


----------



## Alena21

If there is a MA Blue agate ring I think later they will implement  Blue Agate  in The MAlhambra collection.... right up my alley ...Wishful thinking much?!


----------



## park56

klynneann said:


> Uh-oh. Earrings...


I could absolutely go for a pair of earrings (don’t need another blue stone necklace and don’t like bracelets much)


----------



## DreamingPink

I am dreaming that blue agate will come in white gold someday


----------



## Candy_landy

Edion said:


> Does the blue agate stone varies significantly between pieces (e.g. like carnelian where the the intensities and colour could very siginificantly between pieces). My store only gets one so I am trying to see if I should wait for another batch when they will hopefully be more pieces to compare against.


Yes, it does, but just a little


----------



## bags to die for

Here's mine. I had two to choose from but they were really similar. I don't think the colour is as intense as the picture.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

bags to die for said:


> Here's mine. I had two to choose from but they were really similar. I don't think the colour is as intense as the picture.
> 
> View attachment 4274297



Yes, it appears as deep as lapis but IRL, it has a lighter than lapis which
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 is a deeper blue ...


----------



## bags to die for

I agree. I have a lapis pendant.


----------



## Edion

Thank you all for providing the information. I guess I will wait till my boutique has a few blue agate to choose from. Thanks again!


Alena21 said:


> It does





Candy_landy said:


> Yes, it does, but just a little





bags to die for said:


> Here's mine. I had two to choose from but they were really similar. I don't think the colour is as intense as the picture.
> 
> View attachment 4274297





Stardust Andromeda said:


> Yes, it appears as deep as lapis but IRL, it has a lighter than lapis which
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4274348
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is a deeper blue ...





bags to die for said:


> I agree. I have a lapis pendant.


----------



## Bethc

Alena21 said:


> I spy with my little eye that there is a Blue agate ring!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4267267



There may be a ring coming, I’m not saying there isn’t, but the one in this pic looks like it’s the grey mop magic ring?  Especially since the other pieces she’s wearing are MOP.


----------



## Alena21

Bethc said:


> There may be a ring coming, I’m not saying there isn’t, but the one in this pic looks like it’s the grey mop magic ring?  Especially since the other pieces she’s wearing are MOP.


 Our Shooosh tpf member got confirmation with her SA there are Blue agate earrings and ring.  My SA didn't know anything about it.... hope Shooosh SA is right


----------



## lisawhit

I hope there will be a blue agate magic pendant too!


----------



## Alena21

lisawhit said:


> I hope there will be a blue agate magic pendant too!


I hear you!


----------



## Edion

For those with the blue agate bracelet, is stone a fingerprint magnet? I went to see the bracelet on my store again today and the motifs are all covered in fingerprints. So just wondering if it’s a carefree stone. Thank you!


----------



## hopiko

Edion said:


> For those with the blue agate bracelet, is stone a fingerprint magnet? I went to see the bracelet on my store again today and the motifs are all covered in fingerprints. So just wondering if it’s a carefree stone. Thank you!


Interesting question.....I don’t think that I routinely touch the motifs but I HATE fingerprints.  That said, I keep a VCA chamois in my bag and at home so I can wipe the stone if I see a fingerprint.  Blue agate is probably close to carnelian & onyx in the fingerprint realm!


----------



## Notorious Pink

hopiko said:


> Interesting question.....I don’t think that I routinely touch the motifs but I HATE fingerprints.  That said, I keep a VCA chamois in my bag and at home so I can wipe the stone if I see a fingerprint.  Blue agate is probably close to carnelian & onyx in the fingerprint realm!



Agreed.


----------



## Ksyusha

Hello) tried it today (was not for sale)
Just wanted to share a pic))
 Its very nice but fingerprints are everywhere((((


----------



## Notorious Pink

Ksyusha said:


> Hello) tried it today (was not for sale)
> Just wanted to share a pic))
> Its very nice but fingerprints are everywhere((((
> 
> View attachment 4277684



Oh, how I loooooooove these two together [emoji170][emoji172][emoji170][emoji172]


----------



## Ksyusha

BBC said:


> Oh, how I loooooooove these two together [emoji170][emoji172][emoji170][emoji172]


Yes looks great)))))


----------



## Rami00

Guys, someone seen bleu agate and blue Sèvres porcelain side by side? If yes, do those two look somewhat similar? Thank you


----------



## Onthego

Rami00 said:


> Guys, someone seen bleu agate and blue Sèvres porcelain side by side? If yes, do those two look somewhat similar? Thank you


Hi Rami, in terms of H colors the blue Serves is like blue nuit, can look black at times and the blue agate is blue zanzibar. Well at least my blue agate looks a lot like my BZ bag color. I wont be home tonight but I will try to take a picture tomorrow.


----------



## allure244

Rami00 said:


> Guys, someone seen bleu agate and blue Sèvres porcelain side by side? If yes, do those two look somewhat similar? Thank you






Instagrammer bb10lue posted this pic comparing the two.


----------



## Rami00

Onthego said:


> Hi Rami, in terms of H colors the blue Serves is like blue nuit, can look black at times and the blue agate is blue zanzibar. Well at least my blue agate looks a lot like my BZ bag color. I wont be home tonight but I will try to take a picture tomorrow.


You are very sweet, thank you so much.


----------



## Rami00

allure244 said:


> View attachment 4278838
> 
> 
> Instagrammer bb10lue posted this pic comparing the two.


Thank you!


----------



## Alena21

allure244 said:


> View attachment 4278838
> 
> 
> Instagrammer bb10lue posted this pic comparing the two.


 On my screen the lapis and the sevres look kinda the same excl the the top motif such looks darker. I always liked the colour of the Sevres porcelain but I would never buy porcelain anything from VCA.


----------



## Onthego

Rami00 said:


> Guys, someone seen bleu agate and blue Sèvres porcelain side by side? If yes, do those two look somewhat similar? Thank you


I forgot my blue agate bracelet is at VCA getting links removed. I don’t have it with me until next week. So I can not take a comparison picture at the moment. So sorry.


----------



## hopiko

Rami00 said:


> Thank you!


Hi Rami, someone posted a picture either earlier in this thread or in the 50 Alhambra anniversary thread.  I will see if I can find it for you.

Here is lapis vs. Sevres....and there are lots of pics of agate vs. lapis.  I think Sevres is nuit, lapis is saffir and agate is hydra/zanzibar in H terms..

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-of-the-alhambra.968662/page-77#post-32369175


----------



## Rami00

hopiko said:


> Hi Rami, someone posted a picture either earlier in this thread or in the 50 Alhambra anniversary thread.  I will see if I can find it for you.
> 
> Here is lapis vs. Sevres....and there are lots of pics of agate vs. lapis.  I think Sevres is nuit, lapis is saffir and agate is hydra/zanzibar in H terms..
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-of-the-alhambra.968662/page-77#post-32369175


Please don’t worry about it. I am not close to the boutique at the moment but hopefully I get to visit sometime late next week. I’ll also try to take pics if my boutique has any agate piece...thank you, truly appreciated


----------



## Onthego

It bugs me if I don’t do something I said I was going to do.
Kelly BN Togo
BE epsom belt
Blue Agate VCA
Blue Serves (porcelain) VCA
BS (Swift?) belt
	

		
			
		

		
	



Adding the BH bracelet (darker one)
And the BZ bracelet.
All gorgeous blues. 
Natural light with my IPhone.


----------



## Onthego

The Serves necklace does not compare exactly, I think, to any H color that I own at the moment. I do not have Blue Lapis of VCA in my collection.[emoji30]


----------



## Onthego

I can believe I wrote TPM instead of TPF [emoji23].....


----------



## Rami00

Onthego said:


> View attachment 4282833
> 
> It bugs me if I don’t do something I said I was going to do.
> Kelly BN Togo
> BE epsom belt
> Blue Agate VCA
> Blue Serves (porcelain) VCA
> BS (Swift?) belt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4282834
> 
> Adding the BH bracelet (darker one)
> And the BZ bracelet.
> All gorgeous blues.
> Natural light with my IPhone.


You are the BEST! Thank you so so much. Blue serves and agate are completely different shades for sure.


----------



## hopiko

Onthego said:


> I can believe I wrote TPM instead of TPF [emoji23].....


You were thinking of a baby Evelyne...lol!


----------



## NewBe

Onthego said:


> View attachment 4282833
> 
> It bugs me if I don’t do something I said I was going to do.
> Kelly BN Togo
> BE epsom belt
> Blue Agate VCA
> Blue Serves (porcelain) VCA
> BS (Swift?) belt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4282834
> 
> Adding the BH bracelet (darker one)
> And the BZ bracelet.
> All gorgeous blues.
> Natural light with my IPhone.



Sorry to be slight off topic.
Has anyone seen or have pictures of how the bleu serves compared to H's bleu encre or bleu indigo in togo leather?  which color would the bleu sevres be closer to? bleu encre or bleu indigo?
TIA


----------



## Notorious Pink

Agate with blue Hydra (and some other treasures):


----------



## Alena21

BBC said:


> Agate with blue Hydra (and some other treasures):
> This is lovely


----------



## Alena21

how much is the blue agate bracelet and necklace in the Usa? I'm sure it was mentioned several times but can't look through all the posts


----------



## pigleto972001

Bracelet 4200. Think necklace 8400.


----------



## Alena21

pigleto972001 said:


> Bracelet 4200. Think necklace 8400.


Thank you so much!


----------



## JeanGranger

allure244 said:


> View attachment 4255546
> 
> 
> Yay I got mine today too. [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> Matches my chair. Haha.


----------



## carlinha

BBC said:


> Agate with blue Hydra (and some other treasures):


YUMMY!!!!!


----------



## carlinha

NewBe said:


> Sorry to be slight off topic.
> Has anyone seen or have pictures of how the bleu serves compared to H's bleu encre or bleu indigo in togo leather?  which color would the bleu sevres be closer to? bleu encre or bleu indigo?
> TIA


i do not have pics but blue agate is much lighter compared to those 2 H blues which are very dark blues... think more like H blue zanzibar, blue hydra, blue paradis when you think of VCA blue agate


----------



## NewBe

carlinha said:


> i do not have pics but blue agate is much lighter compared to those 2 H blues which are very dark blues... think more like H blue zanzibar, blue hydra, blue paradis when you think of VCA blue agate



I’m sorry.  I probably should have asked this question in another thread.  I’m more interested in how the vedome bleu serves compared to the two H colors since the bleu serves was compared in the pic. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Alena21

Guys, I just got a call that my SA has the BA bracelet for me.  However thinking about it I don't have anything VCA to match it.( I have 7 VCA MA btw the finger rings (most pictured in my post VCA in action) , 3pairs 2 motif MA earrings, 2 pairs 3motif MA earrings, 1pair 4motif MA earrings, 1 WMOP 10 motif necklace, 1 LE pendant 2018.
Should I get the bracelet or not.  Thoughts?


----------



## nicole0612

Alena21 said:


> Guys, I just got a call that my SA has the BA bracelet for me.  However thinking about it I don't have anything VCA to match it.( I have 7 VCA MA btw the finger rings (most pictured in my post VCA in action) , 3pairs 2 motif MA earrings, 2 pairs 3motif MA earrings, 1pair 4motif MA earrings, 1 WMOP 10 motif necklace, 1 LE pendant 2018.
> Should I get the bracelet or not.  Thoughts?



I think other than BA itself, the best matches will be “neutral” colored VCA; YG, RG, pave, GMOP, WMOP, Gold MOP. I know you have a lot of MOP in your collection in various colors, and this should be beautiful paired with the BA bracelet. It looks like you favor rings and earrings, and your pendant is neutral, so it might be nice to choose a bracelet that adds a little color like the BA if you are a lover of blues.


----------



## pigleto972001

Malachite also would be pretty as a pop of color along with the agate. But I think guilloche or yellow gold would be a nice balance too !


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> Malachite also would be pretty as a pop of color along with the agate. But I think guilloche or yellow gold would be a nice balance too !



I was thinking the exact same thing as I wrote it! I just didn’t want to get sidetracked from her question by my own wishlist [emoji6]


----------



## pigleto972001

nicole0612 said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing as I wrote it! I just didn’t want to get sidetracked from her question by my own wishlist [emoji6]



He he [emoji6]


----------



## Alena21

Yes, I'm thinking getting guilloche/hammered gold  first would be a better choice and as it would go with/compliment everything I have...


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Alena21 said:


> Guys, I just got a call that my SA has the BA bracelet for me.  However thinking about it I don't have anything VCA to match it.( I have 7 VCA MA btw the finger rings (most pictured in my post VCA in action) , 3pairs 2 motif MA earrings, 2 pairs 3motif MA earrings, 1pair 4motif MA earrings, 1 WMOP 10 motif necklace, 1 LE pendant 2018.
> Should I get the bracelet or not.  Thoughts?


Hi A, you have an amazing collection!

The BA bracelet is a permanent collection; if you cannot decide, then wait. I find that it makes sense to wait sometimes so that we can compare different pieces of the same stone and choose the one that makes our heart sing.


----------



## Alena21

nicole0612 said:


> I think other than BA itself, the best matches will be “neutral” colored VCA; YG, RG, pave, GMOP, WMOP, Gold MOP. I know you have a lot of MOP in your collection in various colors, and this should be beautiful paired with the BA bracelet. It looks like you favor rings and earrings, and your pendant is neutral, so it might be nice to choose a bracelet that adds a little color like the BA if you are a lover of blues.


Yes, Nicole0612,
I ADORE blue. It prevails my wardrobe in daily and evening wear and also jewelry (but the stones are set  ALL in WG/platinum and totes won't go with the bracelet)...


----------



## Edion

Hi all, I have finally got my bracelet back from alterations. The blue agate stones are amazing! I really like the chameleon aspect of the stones. They look of different shades under different lighting.


----------



## hopiko

Edion said:


> Hi all, I have finally got my bracelet back from alterations. The blue agate stones are amazing! I really like the chameleon aspect of the stones. They look of different shades under different lighting.


Congrats! It is gorgeous!


----------



## Alena21

there were 3 bracellets for me to choose from but I didn't like any of them. So I'll wait for the next batch.


----------



## lynne_ross

x


----------



## Alena21

I liked the first one, but it looked like one of the motifs had an almost invisible scratch that was super difficult to spot.The other two were lighter colour. They portray well in the photo but looked a bit like made of plastic in real life.


----------



## lynne_ross

Alena21 said:


> I liked the first one, but it looked like one of the motifs had an almost invisible scratch that was super difficult to spot.The other two were lighter colour. They portray well in the photo but looked a bit like made of plastic in real life.


Ah ok. The first one was the colouring I am hoping for, but makes sense to pass. Thx.


----------



## hopiko

Alena21 said:


> I liked the first one, but it looked like one of the motifs had an almost invisible scratch that was super difficult to spot.The other two were lighter colour. They portray well in the photo but looked a bit like made of plastic in real life.


You are smart to wait.  This stone really varies in color and depth.  The first one looked gorgeous but if it seemed scratched, best to wait.


----------



## Alena21

hopiko said:


> You are smart to wait.  This stone really varies in color and depth.  The first one looked gorgeous but if it seemed scratched, best to wait.


There was the finest line on top of it.  It might have been a natural feature of the stone.  The SA didn't push me buying.  She said wait for the one you like.  She knows me so well.  Haha


----------



## gagabag

Love the first one too but yeah, the fine line would be a bummer to me too! Loving all the photos! This still hasn’t reached Australia!..


----------



## Edion

hopiko said:


> Congrats! It is gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## Edion

Alena21 said:


> I liked the first one, but it looked like one of the motifs had an almost invisible scratch that was super difficult to spot.The other two were lighter colour. They portray well in the photo but looked a bit like made of plastic in real life.


This makes me wonder if blue agate is quite susceptible to scratches. For those who have had it for a while, does the stones show any sign of scratches after a few wear? Thanks.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Edion said:


> This makes me wonder if blue agate is quite susceptible to scratches. For those who have had it for a while, does the stones show any sign of scratches after a few wear? Thanks.



Nope! [emoji1360][emoji170]


----------



## Alena21

Edion said:


> This makes me wonder if blue agate is quite susceptible to scratches. For those who have had it for a while, does the stones show any sign of scratches after a few wear? Thanks.


The SA said the BA is a very hard stone! That's why I was surprised to see it.


----------



## carlinha

Edion said:


> This makes me wonder if blue agate is quite susceptible to scratches. For those who have had it for a while, does the stones show any sign of scratches after a few wear? Thanks.



I’ve worn mine quite a bit and no scratches yet... it does get fingerprint smudges which are wiped away easily with a jewelry cloth


----------



## Alena21

I was hoping to sneak the BA bracelet as another last moment Christmas pressie  but it was not meant to be


----------



## Edion

BBC said:


> Nope! [emoji1360][emoji170]





carlinha said:


> I’ve worn mine quite a bit and no scratches yet... it does get fingerprint smudges which are wiped away easily with a jewelry cloth



Thanks both. Yes I noticed fingerprint smudges on mine too. I think the smudges are very obvious in the store when there is light shining on the stones. Not so much when there is no light on the bracelet. Just out of curiosity, do you look at your bracelets under bright lights to check for smudges or scratches?


----------



## Edion

Alena21 said:


> The SA said the BA is a very hard stone! That's why I was surprised to see it.



Yes that’s what I heard too. Hope you will get a nice BA bracelet soon!


----------



## Alena21

Edion said:


> Yes that’s what I heard too. Hope you will get a nice BA bracelet soon!


Thanks. I'm not very much into it. I like it but I don't love it.  Might get something else instead if it catches my eyes


----------



## surfer

gagabag said:


> Love the first one too but yeah, the fine line would be a bummer to me too! Loving all the photos! This still hasn’t reached Australia!..


Gagabag are you in Sydney? Would be nice to have someone local to chat with haha I am also looking forward to blue agate to come to Australia!


----------



## gagabag

surfer said:


> Gagabag are you in Sydney? Would be nice to have someone local to chat with haha I am also looking forward to blue agate to come to Australia!


I wish! Lately I’ve been traveling so much I can’t remember where I am! Lol!


----------



## surfer

gagabag said:


> I wish! Lately I’ve been traveling so much I can’t remember where I am! Lol!



Haha same here I am still overseas now too but heading back soon. Are you also thinking of blue agate? I saw the guilloche in Sydney a while back


----------



## bags to die for

I was told in the Sydney store that I had to put a deposit down if I really wanted the agate bracelet that is supposed to arrive this year. I passed and bought it in Paris instead.


----------



## gagabag

surfer said:


> Haha same here I am still overseas now too but heading back soon. Are you also thinking of blue agate? I saw the guilloche in Sydney a while back


Yes, it’s very elusive though. I also saw the guilloche but not a fan, sadly!


bags to die for said:


> I was told in the Sydney store that I had to put a deposit down if I really wanted the agate bracelet that is supposed to arrive this year. I passed and bought it in Paris instead.


I’d gladly pay a deposit if that will secure me the blue agate set. I was told there is none in AU but who knows really?! 
Have decided to go SO route instead as I don’t like this elusive game they’re playing.


----------



## surfer

gagabag said:


> Yes, it’s very elusive though. I also saw the guilloche but not a fan, sadly!
> 
> I’d gladly pay a deposit if that will secure me the blue agate set. I was told there is none in AU but who knows really?!
> Have decided to go SO route instead as I don’t like this elusive game they’re playing.


Gagabag what SO did you request? Is it from the Sydney store?


----------



## surfer

bags to die for said:


> I was told in the Sydney store that I had to put a deposit down if I really wanted the agate bracelet that is supposed to arrive this year. I passed and bought it in Paris instead.


Bags to die for are you also from Sydney?


----------



## gagabag

surfer said:


> Gagabag what SO did you request? Is it from the Sydney store?


PM ed you.


----------



## lynne_ross

x


----------



## Luxylady007

Does anyone know if and where the blue agate is currently available? I am on a waitlist but I keep seeing posts on social media of people with their new agate purchases and it’s driving me crazy that I have to wait! My SA told me spring but not an exact date and I see that other ladies aren’t having issues procuring the BA pieces. Please help!


----------



## pigleto972001

^Sent you a pm !


----------



## lynne_ross

X


----------



## EpiFanatic

lynne_ross said:


> Can the blue agate necklace be purchased in Hong Kong? My husband is travelling there for work and said he would check out the stores - did not know there was 5! Any thoughts on his chances of getting one? I live in Canada and my SA said she is not sure when she will receive any pieces and wants me to try Hong Kong.



I know that it was available in HK.  I passed on it. Bad timing.  I don’t know how often they get replenished but it was there 2 months ago. It was also available in Tokyo.


----------



## park56

lynne_ross said:


> +1 I would gladly put down a deposit to secure a blue agate set, but none in Canada yet. I am travelling to Paris this year so I will check there but I prefer to buy locally and not have to deal with customs.



Hi Lynne, where is he staying? The main flagship is in Central in the Prince’s Building (near the Mandarin Oriental Hotel). Lee Gardens (Lee Gardens 2 in Causeway Bay, to be specific) also has a sizeable shop.


----------



## Yodabest

When is blue agate supposed to debut in the US?


----------



## lynne_ross

park56 said:


> Hi Lynne, where is he staying? The main flagship is in Central in the Prince’s Building (near the Mandarin Oriental Hotel). Lee Gardens (Lee Gardens 2 in Causeway Bay, to be specific) also has a sizeable shop.


I am not sure where he is staying since his office moved from the last time I was there. He’ll have a full day to himself so I might just direct him to the flagship. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## park56

lynne_ross said:


> I am not sure where he is staying since his office moved from the last time I was there. He’ll have a full day to himself so I might just direct him to the flagship. Thanks for the tips!



 The pleasure is mine. Hope he has a great trip


----------



## sundaymorningrain

PC1984 said:


> When is blue agate supposed to debut in the US?


It already did - VCA 5th ave had some early Jan.


----------



## Yodabest

sundaymorningrain said:


> It already did - VCA 5th ave had some early Jan.



Ohhhh! Is it in very limited quantities?


----------



## sundaymorningrain

PC1984 said:


> Ohhhh! Is it in very limited quantities?


Depends by store.  5th ave is the flagship so they are more likely to have stock.  I know Neiman VCA doesnt stock it and I have heard some of the smaller stores never received it or got limited quantities.  Best bet is to call the 5th ave store.


----------



## sundaymorningrain

sundaymorningrain said:


> Depends by store.  5th ave is the flagship so they are more likely to have stock.  I know Neiman VCA doesnt stock it and I have heard some of the smaller stores never received it or got limited quantities.  Best bet is to call the 5th ave store.


By flagship i mean in the US** obviously the real flagship is in paris!


----------



## pigleto972001

I have an sa
There who has sold blue agate to my friends. If anyone wants her info feel free to pm me


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Does anyone know if blue agate is going to be released in a 20 motif?


----------



## lynne_ross

park56 said:


> Hi Lynne, where is he staying? The main flagship is in Central in the Prince’s Building (near the Mandarin Oriental Hotel). Lee Gardens (Lee Gardens 2 in Causeway Bay, to be specific) also has a sizeable shop.


I am just relaying this information to my DH now, he is staying near Lee Gardens. 
Do you or anyone else know how much the blue agate is in HK? I could not find the price online. Thx!!


----------



## DreamingPink

lynne_ross said:


> I am just relaying this information to my DH now, he is staying near Lee Gardens.
> Do you or anyone else know how much the blue agate is in HK? I could not find the price online. Thx!!



Hope this helps


----------



## lynne_ross

MiniNavy said:


> Hope this helps
> View attachment 4337497


Thanks! I must be blind!


----------



## DreamingPink

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks! I must be blind!


No I think it's the website, sometimes the prices show up sometimes they don't


----------



## white-pencil

What I know is no blue agate in France, Monaco, Singapore and Japan at this moment. I am waiting my SA to inform me to have 10 motif in the boutique, but waiting two month so far


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

lynne_ross said:


> I am just relaying this information to my DH now, he is staying near Lee Gardens.
> Do you or anyone else know how much the blue agate is in HK? I could not find the price online. Thx!!


Good luck! and be sure to choose a shade you like!


MiniNavy said:


> Hope this helps
> View attachment 4337497


Wow - how did you get the prices to show up? It never does for me.


----------



## DreamingPink

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Good luck! and be sure to choose a shade you like!
> 
> Wow - how did you get the prices to show up? It never does for me.



Honestly I have no idea... It did show up last week when I visited the HK site. After lynne_ross posted her question I visited the HK site again and there was no price on the website at all
Then I switched the location back to US and magically HK prices showed up


----------



## lynne_ross

MiniNavy said:


> Honestly I have no idea... It did show up last week when I visited the HK site. After lynne_ross posted her question I visited the HK site again and there was no price on the website at all
> Then I switched the location back to US and magically HK prices showed up


Oh so I am not going crazy! I could not see the prices in HK even when I went back.


----------



## DreamingPink

lynne_ross said:


> Oh so I am not going crazy! I could not see the prices in HK even when I went back.


I'm sorry it still doesn't work, what a mystery!
Let me know if you want to find out the prices of other items, I can check IF the magic happens again to me haha


----------



## hopiko

Cavalier Girl said:


> Does anyone know if blue agate is going to be released in a 20 motif?


For now it is just the 5 and 10 motifs.  Maybe later...once it is more readily available.  You will love it..very different from your turquoise!


----------



## MYH

Has anyone heard anymore about the magic blue agate ring we saw in a magazine for a fleeting moment?

My SA says the blue agate stones have been hard to source so don’t hold my breath for any magic blue agate.


----------



## hopiko

MYH said:


> Has anyone heard anymore about the magic blue agate ring we saw in a magazine for a fleeting moment?
> 
> My SA says the blue agate stones have been hard to source so don’t hold my breath for any magic blue agate.


I heard the same thing about blue agate.  It has been sparse.


----------



## partialtopink

Is this a stone that can be worn 24/7?


----------



## marbella8

pinkchampagne said:


> Is this a stone that can be worn 24/7?



That’s what I was told, that it is a resilient stone. I have been really wanting to find a pre-owned Turquoise pendant or 10-motif necklace with YG at a reasonable price (since it is discontinued) but haven’t, and was told by my SA that I should consider this instead, as it is more resilient than the turquoise I have been obsessing to find


----------



## marbella8

Sorry if this has been answered, but any news of earrings being released?


----------



## marbella8

bags to die for said:


> I was told in the Sydney store that I had to put a deposit down if I really wanted the agate bracelet that is supposed to arrive this year. I passed and bought it in Paris instead.



What was the price in Euros?


----------



## mimibee

Is the blue agate currently available in Place Vendome store?


----------



## Blingaddict

Fallen in love with the bracelet. A bit late to the party but have had my eyes on other  jewelry  [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]. Called my boutique and sold out.[emoji17][emoji17][emoji17] telling myself if it's meant to be it will be ..


----------



## swisshera

marbella8 said:


> What was the price in Euros?


Agate bracelet is Euro 4200, necklace 8400. Hope it helps


----------



## marbella8

swisshera said:


> Agate bracelet is Euro 4200, necklace 8400. Hope it helps



Thanks !


----------



## Summerof89

No stock available in Melbourne, Australia [emoji853]


----------



## pixiesparkle

Summerof89 said:


> No stock available in Melbourne, Australia [emoji853]



Yup none in Sydney yet either. My SA said we may not receive any until May, hopefully not later than that..guess we will just have to patiently wait until then!


----------



## Summerof89

pixiesparkle said:


> Yup none in Sydney yet either. My SA said we may not receive any until May, hopefully not later than that..guess we will just have to patiently wait until then!



Ohh at least there’s something to look forward to!!!! And we will have time to save. But is BA being offered to the general public in AU? Or is it a VVVVVVIP only


----------



## Alena21

BA is part of the permanent collection. A bit of patience and all that wish to purchase it would be able to.  If it was that difficult to source BA it would not have been made part of the permanent collection but would have been limited edition instead.
Beware for scratches when buying. Inspect the items well. I turned down 3 pieces of BA bracelets bc of that reason. They later sold them to other customers who were not as observant. So check it out carefully.


----------



## Alena21

MYH said:


> Has anyone heard anymore about the magic blue agate ring we saw in a magazine for a fleeting moment?
> 
> My SA says the blue agate stones have been hard to source so don’t hold my breath for any magic blue agate.


Haven't seen a Magic A ring but there is VA for sure. Most likely SO for a very special client


----------



## valnsw

Alena21 said:


> Haven't seen a Magic A ring but there is VA for sure. Most likely SO for a very special client
> View attachment 4370926



If not wrong, this picture is from the Instagram of what seems to be some Japanese reseller?(not sure but it’s definitely a Japanese user). 



The hashtag is for lapis lazuli, don’t think it’s for blue agate. The translation of the caption/ write-up also seems to point to lapis.


----------



## Alena21

Might be. I found it on Pinterest. She has beautiful IG. Thanks for sharing!
It looks too pale for lapis but I can't read well Japanese. It is beautiful whatever it is!
She looks more like a serious VCA collector than reseller...


----------



## nicole0612

Alena21 said:


> Might be. I found it on Pinterest. She has beautiful IG. Thanks for sharing!
> It looks too pale for lapis but I can't read well Japanese. It is beautiful whatever it is!
> She looks more like a serious VCA collector than reseller...



I follow this lovely lady on IG, my impression is that she is a collector as well.


----------



## Happyish

swisshera said:


> I was told that it is indeed going to be a permanent offering.


My SA said she didn't know, but maybe it was because she wanted me to order (and pay) for it now. She also said that it is only available in the 10-motif length. 
Has anyone heard otherwise; if they will be making the blue agate in 20-motif? Also, what about earrings?


----------



## Summerof89

BA indeed is going to be part of the permanent collection. Therefore eventually I believe it would be available for everyone. I also foresee that if it does well which it will, VCA would expand on that collection.


----------



## valnsw

Happyish said:


> My SA said she didn't know, but maybe it was because she wanted me to order (and pay) for it now. She also said that it is only available in the 10-motif length.
> Has anyone heard otherwise; if they will be making the blue agate in 20-motif? Also, what about earrings?



So far, only in 5 motif and 10 motif.


----------



## hopiko

Happyish said:


> My SA said she didn't know, but maybe it was because she wanted me to order (and pay) for it now. She also said that it is only available in the 10-motif length.
> Has anyone heard otherwise; if they will be making the blue agate in 20-motif? Also, what about earrings?


Hi, as far as I know, it is still only 5 & 10 motif.  I LOVE blue so last year I put down the deposit for the set and got both. Due to the popularity, I don’t think anyone who didn’t put down the deposit was able to get a 10.
I too would love a 20 but I am very happy with the combo.  I love wearing them apart but also wear frequently together as a 15 motif.  That’s not to say that I won’t get another 10 someday if I decide MUST have a 20, but the 5 and 10 together give you lots of options!  GO FOR IT!!  If you love blue, it does not disappoint!


----------



## MYH

I heard it will be more widely available at the end of this year


----------



## Bee-licious

MYH said:


> I heard it will be more widely available at the end of this year


Same. I also heard the same about the guilloche as well for anyone interested. I was given an estimated arrival of December


----------



## Summerof89

Got lucky with this baby


----------



## eternallove4bag

Summerof89 said:


> Got lucky with this baby
> 
> View attachment 4417514



Beautiful! Congrats [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## lynne_ross

Paris has bracelets available. I passed on one since I really want necklace first, then bracelet to match. Loooove the stone.


----------



## Happyish

I would love the blue agate, w 20 motifs. 
My SA has been encouraging me to place a deposit on  (2) 10 motifs, staking that the BE is limited, she has no information regarding the future availability of the 20-motif and b/c of the limited nature of the issue I should place my full price deposit now for (2) 10 motifs otherwise VCA could run out and I could lose it altogether. 
I know I will be insanely aggravated if I ordered (2) 10 motifs only to have then 20 appear . . . I don't like being put in a position where I feel pressured or buy out of fear . . . 
Does anyone have any information about the availability of the 20-motif?


----------



## lisawhit

I think the blue agate is starting to trickle in.....


----------



## lynne_ross

lisawhit said:


> I think the blue agate is starting to trickle in.....


Yes! My SA said I could prepay for the pieces now and they would be in by end of summer. Very excited since I just passed on the bracelet in Paris.


----------



## lisawhit

lynne_ross said:


> Yes! My SA said I could prepay for the pieces now and they would be in by end of summer. Very excited since I just passed on the bracelet in Paris.


I got a text today from my SA and they received one and it's on its way to moi.....


----------



## lynne_ross

lisawhit said:


> I got a text today from my SA and they received one and it's on its way to moi.....


Congrats! Please post pics!


----------



## Summerof89

Sharing this beauty


----------



## lisawhit

lynne_ross said:


> Congrats! Please post pics!


I will when I receive it...


----------



## surfer

Just got mine thanks to summerof89 referral!


----------



## Summerof89

surfer said:


> View attachment 4427221
> View attachment 4427222
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got mine thanks to summerof89 referral!



Omg! This is super rare and she was telling last time how difficult it is to get the 10 motif. It looks amazing on you!!!! 
Congratulations !


----------



## gagabag

surfer said:


> View attachment 4427221
> View attachment 4427222
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got mine thanks to summerof89 referral!



Oooh you got it already! Looks so good on you! I’m so jealous, lol!


----------



## surfer

Summerof89 said:


> Omg! This is super rare and she was telling last time how difficult it is to get the 10 motif. It looks amazing on you!!!!
> Congratulations !


It’s the 5 actually! I linked it to the 5 onyx to see how it would look as I have the 5 onyx at home


----------



## lisawhit

Photos don’t do this justice


----------



## lisawhit

My SA said they received only two in and I got one of them...I said maybe they will start to trickle in and she said she didn't think so.  The stone is rare...


----------



## surfer

lisawhit said:


> My SA said they received only two in and I got one of them...I said maybe they will start to trickle in and she said she didn't think so.  The stone is rare...


Hi Lisa what country are you in please if you don’t mind sharing?


----------



## lisawhit

maybe not rare but not much availabli


surfer said:


> Hi Lisa what country are you in please if you don’t mind sharing?


USA


----------



## LOYER




----------



## lynne_ross

Any necklaces showing up at stores or only bracelets? I would love both!


----------



## pigleto972001

My SA at New York said it’s out of stock at the moment. If one puts down a deposit it’s first come first serve. She has sold about 10 agate bracelets to referrals I have sent her


----------



## Notorious Pink

Picked up my necklace yesterday. 
[emoji746][emoji746][emoji746][emoji746]Looooooooove [emoji746][emoji746][emoji746][emoji746]
No pics because tomorrow is DS2’s Bar Mitzvah so I’m running like mad. Plus house full of guests. 

I will try to take a pic later, when I leave the hair salon. 

I will say it’s gorgeous. I think this is the first time I have prepaid in full for anything and it was worth it. 

However - now in my mind I want the option to layer it with other 10s. Guilloche, Malachite, Onyx, MOP???

It never ends!!!


----------



## klynneann

BBC said:


> Picked up my necklace yesterday.
> [emoji746][emoji746][emoji746][emoji746]Looooooooove [emoji746][emoji746][emoji746][emoji746]
> No pics because tomorrow is DS2’s Bar Mitzvah so I’m running like mad. Plus house full of guests.
> 
> I will try to take a pic later, when I leave the hair salon.
> 
> I will say it’s gorgeous. I think this is the first time I have prepaid in full for anything and it was worth it.
> 
> However - now in my mind I want the option to layer it with other 10s. Guilloche, Malachite, Onyx, MOP???
> 
> It never ends!!!


Congrats on the necklace, and the Bar Mitzvah!  Good luck with everything tomorrow!


----------



## Notorious Pink

klynneann said:


> Congrats on the necklace, and the Bar Mitzvah!  Good luck with everything tomorrow!



Thanks so much, sweetie. I’m kinda freaking out. 
This thing is bigger than my wedding was.
Just imagine the stereotypical Long Island Bar Mitzvah.
And add an LED Robot. And my sister in law surprising me by flying in with my brother from Australia. [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]
And all sorts of that kind of craziness, etc, etc.

Sorry for OT. Thrilled about the necklace, though.
Gotta pass VCA (not my regular boutique but I go sometimes) on my way home. If hair doesn’t take too long I may stop in and play a bit. That would be relaxing!!!


----------



## klynneann

BBC said:


> Thanks so much, sweetie. I’m kinda freaking out.
> This thing is bigger than my wedding was.
> Just imagine the stereotypical Long Island Bar Mitzvah.
> And add an LED Robot. And my sister in law surprising me by flying in with my brother from Australia. [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]
> And all sorts of that kind of craziness, etc, etc.
> 
> Sorry for OT. Thrilled about the necklace, though.
> Gotta pass VCA (not my regular boutique but I go sometimes) on my way home. If hair doesn’t take too long I may stop in and play a bit. That would be relaxing!!!


That would definitely be relaxing.    And I can't wait to see the necklace on you!

Oh goodness, I can just see it now lol.  I bet you'll look amazing!  Please post a photo somewhere (here, IG, anywhere lol)!  Will you be wearing VCA?


----------



## Notorious Pink

klynneann said:


> That would definitely be relaxing.    And I can't wait to see the necklace on you!
> 
> Oh goodness, I can just see it now lol.  I bet you'll look amazing!  Please post a photo somewhere (here, IG, anywhere lol)!  Will you be wearing VCA?



I’m not sure. I’m trying to work it in! Might layer this agate with something else, or I might wear the 3 motif earrings and 6 motif necklace.


----------



## lynne_ross

BBC said:


> Picked up my necklace yesterday.
> [emoji746][emoji746][emoji746][emoji746]Looooooooove [emoji746][emoji746][emoji746][emoji746]
> No pics because tomorrow is DS2’s Bar Mitzvah so I’m running like mad. Plus house full of guests.
> 
> I will try to take a pic later, when I leave the hair salon.
> 
> I will say it’s gorgeous. I think this is the first time I have prepaid in full for anything and it was worth it.
> 
> However - now in my mind I want the option to layer it with other 10s. Guilloche, Malachite, Onyx, MOP???
> 
> It never ends!!!



Looking forward to pics!
Did you have trouble matching the stones to your bracelet? I believe you got the bracelet first.


----------



## Notorious Pink

lynne_ross said:


> Looking forward to pics!
> Did you have trouble matching the stones to your bracelet? I believe you got the bracelet first.



I actually did not wind up keeping the bracelet.  I realize that while I love the VA necklaces, I don’t love the bracelets. I could never figure out the right length for me, and it slid around way too much. It didn’t seem right to keep the bracelet if I was only ever going to use it as an extender for the necklace, especially as the 10+5 length isn’t quite right on me. I would, however, get another 10 to add  to this one.


----------



## surfer

BBC said:


> I actually did not wind up keeping the bracelet.  I realize that while I love the VA necklaces, I don’t love the bracelets. I could never figure out the right length for me, and it slid around way too much. It didn’t seem right to keep the bracelet if I was only ever going to use it as an extender for the necklace, especially as the 10+5 length isn’t quite right on me. I would, however, get another 10 to add  to this one.


Hi bbc we are twins again  just posted on another thread that I luckily landed a 10 motif blue agate 2 days after picking up my 5 motifs! Can’t believe my luck and oh now we are twins for this too which makes it even more special 

I am now considering a gmop magic bracelet....with plans to use it for something else....a bit crazy itdea.


----------



## lynne_ross

BBC said:


> I actually did not wind up keeping the bracelet.  I realize that while I love the VA necklaces, I don’t love the bracelets. I could never figure out the right length for me, and it slid around way too much. It didn’t seem right to keep the bracelet if I was only ever going to use it as an extender for the necklace, especially as the 10+5 length isn’t quite right on me. I would, however, get another 10 to add  to this one.


Thanks! Good to know. I have been struggling with whether to get the necklace and bracelet or just necklace. I have a malachite 5 motif bracelet I rarely wear, but mostly cause I am afraid to ruin the stones. So getting another does not seem like good idea. I love the look though and DH bought for me, so will never sell.


----------



## gagabag

surfer said:


> View attachment 4429324
> 
> Hi bbc we are twins again  just posted on another thread that I luckily landed a 10 motif blue agate 2 days after picking up my 5 motifs! Can’t believe my luck and oh now we are twins for this too which makes it even more special
> 
> I am now considering a gmop magic bracelet....with plans to use it for something else....a bit crazy itdea.



You’re on a roll, woman!  Is this from HK too? I am sooo tempted now to go there! Love seeing all your goodies on you!


----------



## surfer

gagabag said:


> You’re on a roll, woman!  Is this from HK too? I am sooo tempted now to go there! Love seeing all your goodies on you!


Yes all hk gagabag!


----------



## Notorious Pink

surfer said:


> View attachment 4429324
> 
> Hi bbc we are twins again  just posted on another thread that I luckily landed a 10 motif blue agate 2 days after picking up my 5 motifs! Can’t believe my luck and oh now we are twins for this too which makes it even more special
> 
> I am now considering a gmop magic bracelet....with plans to use it for something else....a bit crazy itdea.



Yay twins!!!  great taste!

Here is mine...”in action”...


----------



## klynneann

BBC said:


> Yay twins!!!  great taste!
> 
> Here is mine...”in action”...
> 
> View attachment 4429498


----------



## surfer

BBC said:


> Yay twins!!!  great taste!
> 
> Here is mine...”in action”...
> 
> View attachment 4429498


Sensational!!


----------



## nicole0612

Beautiful agate necklaces ladies!


----------



## lynne_ross

I prepaid for blue agate necklace today. SO excited for it to come in. Might get bracelet next but I have so many items on my list so will need to prioritize. 

Beautiful pics from others!


----------



## surfer

lynne_ross said:


> I prepaid for blue agate necklace today. SO excited for it to come in. Might get bracelet next but I have so many items on my list so will need to prioritize.
> 
> Beautiful pics from others!


Congrats!!

Here’s my 10+5 in action to enable you


----------



## lynne_ross

surfer said:


> View attachment 4432300
> View attachment 4432301
> 
> Congrats!!
> 
> Here’s my 10+5 in action to enable you


Please continue enabling! Beautiful pieces! I have been waiting a year for these pieces - whenever they were first mentioned! I wear blue purses a lot so I know blue jewelry will get worn a ton. I hope you bought some new ploutfits to go with yours.


----------



## surfer

lynne_ross said:


> Please continue enabling! Beautiful pieces! I have been waiting a year for these pieces - whenever they were first mentioned! I wear blue purses a lot so I know blue jewelry will get worn a ton. I hope you bought some new ploutfits to go with yours.


Yes I just realised I have a fair bit of blue in my closet although I love it with yellow too!
White and black could go perfect as well. It’s so versatile! I will be trying out some combos with my onyx 5.
Here’s some more eye candies!


----------



## Alena21

BBC said:


> Yay twins!!!  great taste!
> 
> Here is mine...”in action”...
> 
> View attachment 4429498


Splendid! Congratulations!


----------



## Alena21

surfer said:


> View attachment 4429324
> 
> Hi bbc we are twins again  just posted on another thread that I luckily landed a 10 motif blue agate 2 days after picking up my 5 motifs! Can’t believe my luck and oh now we are twins for this too which makes it even more special
> 
> I am now considering a gmop magic bracelet....with plans to use it for something else....a bit crazy itdea.


Fantastic!


----------



## Alena21

surfer said:


> View attachment 4432300
> View attachment 4432301
> 
> Congrats!!
> 
> Here’s my 10+5 in action to enable you


Very elegant..What size are your earrings?


----------



## Alena21

Did you guys see the new Guilloche watch on the VCA IG?! So so pretty!


----------



## pigleto972001

Hi! My vca sa has one guilloche 10 motif necklace available  if anyone is interested pm me !


----------



## Mustwork4bags

Ladies....is this a blue agate pendant? If not can you tell me what stone it is? Thx


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mustwork4bags said:


> Ladies....is this a blue agate pendant? If not can you tell me what stone it is? Thx



Onyx.
Ive never seen this size for onyx. [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]
If it were dark blue, it would be porcelain.


----------



## Mustwork4bags

BBC said:


> Onyx.
> Ive never seen this size for onyx. [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]
> If it were dark blue, it would be porcelain.


Thx!! It’s not black though, it’s a dark blue. In her Instagram stories it’s really blue and she’s wearing it with a blue swimsuit. Such a pretty color.


----------



## Mustwork4bags

BBC said:


> Onyx.
> Ive never seen this size for onyx. [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]
> If it were dark blue, it would be porcelain.


Do they still make the porcelain in blue? Thx so much for your ladies expertise


----------



## nicole0612

Mustwork4bags said:


> Do they still make the porcelain in blue? Thx so much for your ladies expertise



It’s the Paris exclusive blue porcelain magic pendant.


----------



## Mustwork4bags

nicole0612 said:


> It’s the Paris exclusive blue porcelain magic pendant.


Thank you....bummer...I’m always too late when I find something I like


----------



## klynneann

Mustwork4bags said:


> Thank you....bummer...I’m always too late when I find something I like


It’s still available, but only at the Paris Vendome boutique.


----------



## surfer

Magic size


----------



## surfer

Alena21 said:


> Very elegant..What size are your earrings?



Magic size dear


----------



## Alena21

surfer said:


> Magic size dear


Thank you Surfer. They look so big on the photo I thought theo might be custom order. Look stunning with your necklace!


----------



## Mustwork4bags

klynneann said:


> It’s still available, but only at the Paris Vendome boutique.


Thanks....now how to get over to Paris without the hubby noticing


----------



## baghagg

Mustwork4bags said:


> Thanks....now how to get over to Paris without the hubby noticing [emoji38]


So funny!


----------



## Mustwork4bags

Do you ladies think they will come out with a single bleu agate pendent? Didn’t know since you guys are always in the know....if they were going to expand this line?


----------



## jill39

Mustwork4bags said:


> Do you ladies think they will come out with a single bleu agate pendent? Didn’t know since you guys are always in the know....if they were going to expand this line?



I would like to know this too—-that would be amazing!


----------



## surfer

Alena21 said:


> Thank you Surfer. They look so big on the photo I thought theo might be custom order. Look stunning with your necklace!



Alena I have tiny baby ears that’s why I never thought I could wear the magic size but I went for them and they are ok even if still big! All my others are vintage or sweet size


----------



## Bee-licious

Mustwork4bags said:


> Do you ladies think they will come out with a single bleu agate pendent? Didn’t know since you guys are always in the know....if they were going to expand this line?


Maybe they’ll make it into a holiday pendant one of these years? I’m really hoping for a grey MOP or bleu agate holiday pendant this year!!


----------



## Bee-licious

jill39 said:


> I would like to know this too—-that would be amazing!


We’ll find out in a few months when news of the holiday pendant leaks!


----------



## Mustwork4bags

Bee-licious said:


> Maybe they’ll make it into a holiday pendant one of these years? I’m really hoping for a grey MOP or bleu agate holiday pendant this year!!


Yay....sounds good....I wouldn’t mind a grey one either.


----------



## Giuliana

Sorry if this was answered before, but I am wondering about  the color of the new agate pieces. Some on this thread look much darker than others. Does the color vary at lot from piece to piece real life or is it due lighting and pictures distorting the true color? I think the darker tone would work for me, but not the more vibrant tone.


----------



## hopingoneday

Bee-licious said:


> Maybe they’ll make it into a holiday pendant one of these years? I’m really hoping for a grey MOP or bleu agate holiday pendant this year!!



They have already done the grey mother of pearl holiday pendant, so it won’t be repeated. You may be able to find one on the resale market.


----------



## lynne_ross

Giuliana said:


> Sorry if this was answered before, but I am wondering about  the color of the new agate pieces. Some on this thread look much darker than others. Does the color vary at lot from piece to piece real life or is it due lighting and pictures distorting the true color? I think the darker tone would work for me, but not the more vibrant tone.


The two pieces I saw in real life were vibrate and translucent. Not dark like lapis or blue porcelain. More like a bright medium blue. I believe the stone vary in colour like all stones but I do not know how much.


----------



## Giuliana

lynne_ross said:


> The two pieces I saw in real life were vibrate and translucent. Not dark like lapis or blue porcelain. More like a bright medium blue. I believe the stone vary in colour like all stones but I do not know how much.



Thank you! Very helpful. I will also ask my SA next time I’m in the boutique.


----------



## Bee-licious

hopingoneday said:


> They have already done the grey mother of pearl holiday pendant, so it won’t be repeated. You may be able to find one on the resale market.


They did?!!!!! I must hunt this down....


----------



## ShoooSh

I'm still hoping for single vintage pendant .. maybe magic pendant as well? a ring .. an earrings 

wishful thinking


----------



## lisawhit

ShoooSh said:


> I'm still hoping for single vintage pendant .. maybe magic pendant as well? a ring .. an earrings
> 
> wishful thinking


dreaming of a magic pendant too


----------



## Notorious Pink

ShoooSh said:


> I'm still hoping for single vintage pendant .. maybe magic pendant as well? a ring .. an earrings
> 
> wishful thinking





lisawhit said:


> dreaming of a magic pendant too



Me three!!!


----------



## Bee-licious

BBC said:


> Me three!!!


Me four!!! A magic pendant would be HEAVENLY


----------



## Alena21

Giuliana said:


> Sorry if this was answered before, but I am wondering about  the color of the new agate pieces. Some on this thread look much darker than others. Does the color vary at lot from piece to piece real life or is it due lighting and pictures distorting the true color? I think the darker tone would work for me, but not the more vibrant tone.


It does vary massively. I saw three pieces and the difference was very distinctive. The more translucent ones looked like plastic on me as my skin is quite fair. I liked ther most the darkest shade on me but didn't purchase due to hairline scratches on one of the motives.i did post pictures in here of all three(I think).


----------



## Styleanyone

Do any of you need to put down 100% payment in the waitlist for the blue agate? Thank you.


----------



## lynne_ross

Styleanyone said:


> Do any of you need to put down 100% payment in the waitlist for the blue agate? Thank you.


I had to put down 100% but I was guaranteed a piece by x date.


----------



## Styleanyone

Thank you @lynne_ross. I just wonder: do you know if you can have a few to choose from since there are some color variations among the stones.


----------



## lynne_ross

Styleanyone said:


> Thank you @lynne_ross. I just wonder: do you know if you can have a few to choose from since there are some color variations among the stones.


Unlikely for necklaces, but possible for bracelets, will depend on how many the store receives at a time. I think the stock comes in over time to each store.


----------



## Styleanyone

lynne_ross said:


> Unlikely for necklaces, but possible for bracelets, will depend on how many the store receives at a time. I think the stock comes in over time to each store.


Thank you for the information.


----------



## Alena21

I was recently offered a BA bracelet in Tokyo Ginza boutique. There was only one but good colour. I'm still undecided on it though. They showed it to me when I went to see the Frivole diamond btw the finger ring which they told me they have but didn't. Maybe they felt bad about it and offered me the BA bracelet. So there is definitely BA stuff trickling down...


----------



## EpiFanatic

My blue agate. I don’t think I posted it yet.


----------



## LuckyMe14

Hi ladies, there is a 10 motif blue agate necklace available at place vendome, if anyone is interested. Nice coloring! Just didn't suit me. I wanted the special porcelain, but no stock  I was in Paris for 2 days only.


----------



## lynne_ross

LuckyMe14 said:


> Hi ladies, there is a 10 motif blue agate necklace available at place vendome, if anyone is interested. Nice coloring! Just didn't suit me. I wanted the special porcelain, but no stock  I was in Paris for 2 days only.


Oh my! That is great to know the necklaces are coming in. The porcelain was out of stock when I was there too, I think the advice Rami have to contact in advance is well advised.


----------



## Alena21

I found these two BA bracelets.
I prefer the darker colour against my skin


----------



## LuckyMe14

I love that shade of blue too! The darker one. Lovely


----------



## Alena21

EpiFanatic said:


> My blue agate. I don’t think I posted it yet.
> View attachment 4467613
> View attachment 4467614


Gorgeous combination. So vibrant!


----------



## Alena21

Here is what I choose! 
My first VCA bracelet! (Needs to be shortened.)


----------



## lynne_ross

Alena21 said:


> Here is what I choose!
> My first VCA bracelet! (Needs to be shortened.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4472419


This is beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## hopiko

Alena21 said:


> Here is what I choose!
> My first VCA bracelet! (Needs to be shortened.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4472419


Gorgeous!


----------



## pixiesparkle

Alena21 said:


> Here is what I choose!
> My first VCA bracelet! (Needs to be shortened.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4472419





EpiFanatic said:


> My blue agate. I don’t think I posted it yet.
> View attachment 4467613
> View attachment 4467614





Alena21 said:


> I found these two BA bracelets.
> I prefer the darker colour against my skin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4471933


Congrats!! They’re all gorgeous. It’s been over 7 months since I put down the deposit for mine and my SA told me it should arrive next month so fingers crossed


----------



## Alena21

Thank you, ladies!
I litterary went and tried on numerous ones in Tokyo, Singapore and HK until I found THE ONE that made me want to take it home!


----------



## Alena21

Special thanks to Stardust Andromeda. She gave me great info about the VCA boutiques in HK!


----------



## Alena21

lynne_ross said:


> This is beautiful! Congrats!





hopiko said:


> Gorgeous!





pixiesparkle said:


> Congrats!! They’re all gorgeous. It’s been over 7 months since I put down the deposit for mine and my SA told me it should arrive next month so fingers crossed


Thank you for the kind words.
Now just have to get it shortened.
Thinking my SA might not like it that I bought from another country but I didn't like what she offered me. ..


----------



## Alena21

If this is ok lenght with the motif dangling how much should I get it shortened with?
Bracelet owner experts please advise!


----------



## JewelryLover101

For those in the United States who have been on the waitlist for the agate necklace, how long did it take for your piece to come in?  I am just hesitant to pay in full for an item that may takes months to be delivered (and it doesn't sound like it is guaranteed even if you pay in full)!


----------



## Alena21

JewelryLover101 said:


> For those in the United States who have been on the waitlist for the agate necklace, how long did it take for your piece to come in?  I am just hesitant to pay in full for an item that may takes months to be delivered (and it doesn't sound like it is guaranteed even if you pay in full)!


The BA is part of the permanent collection so it is guaranteed. You will get it sooner or later. My SA urged me to be patient and wait for anything BA as I and many others have mentioned before.
I would not pay deposit in full for anything. It really spoils VCA and makes them think anything would do for their customers.


----------



## JewelryLover101

Alena21 said:


> The BA is part of the permanent collection so it is guaranteed. You will get it sooner or later. My SA urged me to be patient and wait for anything BA as I and many others have mentioned before.
> I would not pay deposit in full for anything. It really spoils VCA and makes them think anything would do for their customers.


Yes, the only SA who told me it wasn't yet permanent was online, so I don't think she had the right information.  I agree, I think it is quite nervy to require full payment, but then again, so long as people are willing to do it, they will have no issue asking for it!


----------



## Styleanyone

@JewelryLover101, I am having the same thoughts. The SA told me either July or October. I am thinking- maybe I get a Cartier bracelet instead and wait till the blue more available.


----------



## JewelryLover101

Styleanyone said:


> @JewelryLover101, I am having the same thoughts. The SA told me either July or October. I am thinking- maybe I get a Cartier bracelet instead and wait till the blue more available.


Yes, I think the same thing - there are so many other items on my wishlist, that I could wait years for the agate to be available and not run out of other things to purchase   I was told by one SA that they will be getting some more next month and another SA said November/around the holidays, so who knows for sure.  It is just incredible to me that they have no issue taking $8K+ for an item that may not come in for 6 months.


----------



## Alena21

Styleanyone said:


> @JewelryLover101, I am having the same thoughts. The SA told me either July or October. I am thinking- maybe I get a Cartier bracelet instead and wait till the blue more available.





JewelryLover101 said:


> Yes, I think the same thing - there are so many other items on my wishlist, that I could wait years for the agate to be available and not run out of other things to purchase   I was told by one SA that they will be getting some more next month and another SA said November/around the holidays, so who knows for sure.  It is just incredible to me that they have no issue taking $8K+ for an item that may not come in for 6 months.


Yes, my thinking has been along these lines too. If you have other items avail in store get them first and then buy the BA when it becomes available.


----------



## surfer

The colours definitely vary too. Here’s my necklace. It’s slightly different from the bracelet but I love it!


----------



## Alena21

Gorgeous! The difference is so very slight and there is enough distance btw your neck and arm so it won't be noticeable.


----------



## DreamingPink

surfer said:


> View attachment 4473774
> View attachment 4473773
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colours definitely vary too. Here’s my necklace. It’s slightly different from the bracelet but I love it!



Congratulations! The shade of blue is just perfect!!
I also wanted a blue agate necklace to connect with my bracelet but was worried about the color variation. Will you wear them together as a 15 motif?


----------



## surfer

MiniNavy said:


> Congratulations! The shade of blue is just perfect!!
> I also wanted a blue agate necklace to connect with my bracelet but was worried about the color variation. Will you wear them together as a 15 motif?



Yes definitely that’s the idea! I wore it today with mop


----------



## Alena21

surfer said:


> View attachment 4474757
> 
> 
> Yes definitely that’s the idea! I wore it today with mop


Splendid!❤


----------



## gagabag

surfer said:


> View attachment 4474757
> 
> 
> Yes definitely that’s the idea! I wore it today with mop


I’ve been wondering if I should get the bracelet as an expensive extender to 10motifs and here you are, reading my mind and making my decision so much easier. Thanks surfer, looking lovely as usual!


----------



## lynne_ross

x


----------



## surfer

gagabag said:


> I’ve been wondering if I should get the bracelet as an expensive extender to 10motifs and here you are, reading my mind and making my decision so much easier. Thanks surfer, looking lovely as usual!



Thank you dear!!
They got some in now in the Sydney boutique!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

From what I can tell, many boutiques haven’t gotten any Blue Agate yet. I stopped into the Boston VCA yesterday as we are up for the weekend, and my necklace sparked a conversation with one of the SAs. I don’t know if they have received any at all, or maybe just a few so far.


----------



## DreamingPink

surfer said:


> View attachment 4474757
> 
> 
> Yes definitely that’s the idea! I wore it today with mop


It it just breathtaking! Thank you so much for modeling, I think my wallet is in trouble
Are you wearing 10+10 in the picture? It looks great with MOP!


----------



## surfer

MiniNavy said:


> It it just breathtaking! Thank you so much for modeling, I think my wallet is in trouble
> Are you wearing 10+10 in the picture? It looks great with MOP!


 
Yes it’s 10+10  sorry for your wallet but happy for you hehe


----------



## surfer

MiniNavy said:


> It it just breathtaking! Thank you so much for modeling, I think my wallet is in trouble
> Are you wearing 10+10 in the picture? It looks great with MOP!



This is how I wore my 10+5


----------



## DreamingPink

surfer said:


> Yes it’s 10+10  sorry for your wallet but happy for you hehe


Thanks for your enabling LOL
Love how you wear the 10+5, you look gorgeous!


----------



## pixiesparkle

surfer said:


> Thank you dear!!
> They got some in now in the Sydney boutique!!


Hi surfer, are you based in Sydney too?
I paid full deposit for my blue agate bracelet back in November 2018 so it has been quite a long wait but I’m glad my bracelet is finally here and I’m happy that I was able to choose the darker shade as well. After trying the 10 motif and bracelet as a longer necklace I could not resist so ended up going home with the 10 motif also!


----------



## gagabag

pixiesparkle said:


> Hi surfer, are you based in Sydney too?
> I paid full deposit for my blue agate bracelet back in November 2018 so it has been quite a long wait but I’m glad my bracelet is finally here and I’m happy that I was able to choose the darker shade as well. After trying the 10 motif and bracelet as a longer necklace I could not resist so ended up going home with the 10 motif also!
> View attachment 4475933
> View attachment 4475934
> 
> View attachment 4475939



Gorgeous! I’m jealous how you ladies could pull off the last photo. Somehow, 15 worn Y is reminiscent of me wearing a rosary back when I was in elementary (Catholic) school!


----------



## surfer

pixiesparkle said:


> Hi surfer, are you based in Sydney too?
> I paid full deposit for my blue agate bracelet back in November 2018 so it has been quite a long wait but I’m glad my bracelet is finally here and I’m happy that I was able to choose the darker shade as well. After trying the 10 motif and bracelet as a longer necklace I could not resist so ended up going home with the 10 motif also!
> View attachment 4475933
> View attachment 4475934
> 
> View attachment 4475939



Yes I am in Sydney! Nice to meet you virtually - maybe one day we need to arrange a VCA meetup 

My 10 is actually between the darker and lighter shade and I am happy about that as I actually like both versions hehe. 

Congrats!!


----------



## Alena21

pixiesparkle said:


> Hi surfer, are you based in Sydney too?
> I paid full deposit for my blue agate bracelet back in November 2018 so it has been quite a long wait but I’m glad my bracelet is finally here and I’m happy that I was able to choose the darker shade as well. After trying the 10 motif and bracelet as a longer necklace I could not resist so ended up going home with the 10 motif also!
> View attachment 4475933
> View attachment 4475934
> 
> View attachment 4475939


Wow! If you have to wait that long better get them both when you have a chance! Congrats! They are gorgeous!


----------



## jehaga

I am over the moon right now!!! I put a “deposit” (payment in full) for the BA bracelet last December and have been bugging my SA once a month since then about its ETA. I already texted him in early June, and he had replied that it would most likely arrive some time in July. So when he texted me today that My bracelet was here, I texted him back, “I’m on my way!!!” 
I also texted him that I was interested in the turquoise Perlee necklace.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Instead of texting me back, he called me. He sounded a little breathless as he told me that they also got in one ten-motif BA necklace and that several other customers were already interested in it. I told him right away that I was 90% sure that I will buy the necklace. 90%? Who am I kidding?
Needless to say, no turquoise Perlee necklace for me today!!!


----------



## Styleanyone

Congratulations @jehaga. Beautiful set. May I ask which boutique you bought from?


----------



## pixiesparkle

surfer said:


> Yes I am in Sydney! Nice to meet you virtually - maybe one day we need to arrange a VCA meetup
> 
> My 10 is actually between the darker and lighter shade and I am happy about that as I actually like both versions hehe.
> 
> Congrats!!


Haha yes maybe we should!
I haven’t unboxed mine but from memory when I saw them at the boutique my 10 motif is also sort of between the darker and lighter shade. Just so hard to tell under certain lightings! 



jehaga said:


> I am over the moon right now!!! I put a “deposit” (payment in full) for the BA bracelet last December and have been bugging my SA once a month since then about its ETA. I already texted him in early June, and he had replied that it would most likely arrive some time in July. So when he texted me today that My bracelet was here, I texted him back, “I’m on my way!!!”
> I also texted him that I was interested in the turquoise Perlee necklace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4476920
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of texting me back, he called me. He sounded a little breathless as he told me that they also got in one ten-motif BA necklace and that several other customers were already interested in it. I told him right away that I was 90% sure that I will buy the necklace. 90%? Who am I kidding?
> Needless to say, no turquoise Perlee necklace for me today!!!


Congrats. We are blue agate twins! 
 My SA surprised me too with a 10 motif necklace. I came in only thinking to pick up my bracelet that I had paid for and from reading this thread, I did not even think there would be any chance of getting one from my local boutique without placing an order prior. Very glad to be able to add both pieces to my collection


----------



## jehaga

Styleanyone said:


> Congratulations @jehaga. Beautiful set. May I ask which boutique you bought from?


South Coast Plaza


----------



## Styleanyone

jehaga said:


> South Coast Plaza


Thank you.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

My store just received 3 BA bracelets today! Wondering if I should pull the trigger.... or buy something from h


----------



## lisawhit

LovingTheOrange said:


> My store just received 3 BA bracelets today! Wondering if I should pull the trigger.... or buy something from h


I vote for VCA


----------



## Notorious Pink

LovingTheOrange said:


> My store just received 3 BA bracelets today! Wondering if I should pull the trigger.... or buy something from h


Ah....the perpetual problem....


----------



## surfer

Wearing it with 10 mop and 5 onyx today in case it helps enabling anyone


----------



## Alena21

LovingTheOrange said:


> My store just received 3 BA bracelets today! Wondering if I should pull the trigger.... or buy something from h





BBC said:


> Ah....the perpetual problem....



The story of my life although H for me is a Harry W. Still for every VCA item I want to buy there is something that's equally tempting me from HW. A never ending love triangle. I can imagine with you, ladies, VCA and Hermes is the same affair.


----------



## allure244

LovingTheOrange said:


> My store just received 3 BA bracelets today! Wondering if I should pull the trigger.... or buy something from h



95% of the time I end up going for Hermes myself over VCA. However, since the BA bracelets aren’t readily available I would go see the bracelets at least.  Since there are variations in the shade of blue and three bracelets to choose from you can choose which one you like best if u decide to pull the trigger.


----------



## lynne_ross

Got my 10 motif blue agate necklace today and my SA has a matching bracelet so I decided to get it too. My SA managed to get me a darker shade, which makes it more of a medium blue. LOVE the colour, will be wearing the pieces a lot.


----------



## Rhl2987

lynne_ross said:


> Got my 10 motif blue agate necklace today and my SA has a matching bracelet so I decided to get it too. My SA managed to get me a darker shade, which makes it more of a medium blue. LOVE the colour, will be wearing the pieces a lot.


 Congratulations! Can’t wait to see pics!!


----------



## cattttrannn

lynne_ross said:


> Got my 10 motif blue agate necklace today and my SA has a matching bracelet so I decided to get it too. My SA managed to get me a darker shade, which makes it more of a medium blue. LOVE the colour, will be wearing the pieces a lot.


The same as mine. I only prepaid for the necklace waiting for 5 months, finally my SA got it along with a bracelet, so now i can 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 have both


----------



## lynne_ross

cattttrannn said:


> The same as mine. I only prepaid for the necklace waiting for 5 months, finally my SA got it along with a bracelet, so now i can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4482713
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have both


Congrats! Yours set looks like mine! Beautiful! 

My SA said there should be permanent pieces in the boutique in the fall for those not wanting to prepay for the pieces now.


----------



## cattttrannn

lynne_ross said:


> Congrats! Yours set looks like mine! Beautiful!
> 
> My SA said there should be permanent pieces in the boutique in the fall for those not wanting to prepay for the pieces now.


Thank you, I am glad to get them now and start wearing. After my SA showed how to connect them, i got hooked on this expensive extender.


----------



## cattttrannn

cattttrannn said:


> Thank you, I am glad to get them now and start wearing. After my SA showed how to connect them, i got hooked on this expensive extender.


Another look of this necklace with lapis RdN pendant


----------



## Alena21

cattttrannn said:


> The same as mine. I only prepaid for the necklace waiting for 5 months, finally my SA got it along with a bracelet, so now i can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4482713
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have both


Gorgeous colour!


----------



## pixiesparkle

cattttrannn said:


> Another look of this necklace with lapis RdN pendant


Wow that lapis pendant is beautiful! Your agate set too ofcourse


----------



## Alena21

cattttrannn said:


> Another look of this necklace with lapis RdN pendant


Lovely combo!


----------



## Notorious Pink

cattttrannn said:


> The same as mine. I only prepaid for the necklace waiting for 5 months, finally my SA got it along with a bracelet, so now i can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4482713
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have both


Beautiful color!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Notorious Pink

cattttrannn said:


> Another look of this necklace with lapis RdN pendant


OMG, that’s phenomenal


----------



## thegoldencuffs

pixiesparkle said:


> Hi surfer, are you based in Sydney too?
> I paid full deposit for my blue agate bracelet back in November 2018 so it has been quite a long wait but I’m glad my bracelet is finally here and I’m happy that I was able to choose the darker shade as well. After trying the 10 motif and bracelet as a longer necklace I could not resist so ended up going home with the 10 motif also!
> View attachment 4475933
> View attachment 4475934
> 
> View attachment 4475939



New to the forum so please forgive me if this formatting is incorrect, but @pixiesparkle noticed you are wearing the guilloche bracelet with your love.  I just received mine and my SA cautioned me from wearing it with my love bracelet as there would be too much scratching/wear on the guilloche.  Have you had any issues with damage to your bracelet from the love? Thank you so much your photos are beautiful!


----------



## gagabag

Mine is finally here!


----------



## pixiesparkle

thegoldencuffs said:


> New to the forum so please forgive me if this formatting is incorrect, but @pixiesparkle noticed you are wearing the guilloche bracelet with your love.  I just received mine and my SA cautioned me from wearing it with my love bracelet as there would be too much scratching/wear on the guilloche.  Have you had any issues with damage to your bracelet from the love? Thank you so much your photos are beautiful!


Hi there. Welcome to TPF!

Ooh thank you for the warning, I haven’t even thought of that so definitely will pay attention from now on. I have only worn my guilloche bracelet 4-5 times and so far I haven’t noticed any (noticeable) scratches on the guilloche from the Love though I think that is bound to happen at some point when wearing more than one bracelet at a time..


----------



## Alena21

gagabag said:


> Mine is finally here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4484592


Stunning! Congratulations!


----------



## chaneljewel

So unexpected when my SA texted me with news of a BA necklace!   Luckily I was viewing my phone as she could only hold it for 5 minutes as already eyed by others.  Yes, it’s mine and should arrive tomorrow. Such a happy, surprising day!!!!


----------



## Bee-licious

lynne_ross said:


> I am in Canada. I paid in full for the BA necklace in May and my SA had told me at the time it should come in in Aug, which I thought was an acceptable wait. The quantities seem limited here (and there are not many boutiques in Canada) so I would rather guarantee a piece sooner. I have been waiting for this piece to be available for a year now. I do not mind prepaying, I am not being charged more and the money would be sitting in my checking account otherwise. I will let this group know when it arrives.


Did you go to a VCA stand-alone boutique or Birks? Which Canadian location if you don’t mind me asking? I asked my SA at Birks about the BA ans she said it was super duper limited. I wanted to see it to see if the blue was something I’d like for a future purchase but still haven’t set my eyes on it yet


----------



## lynne_ross

Bee-licious said:


> Did you go to a VCA stand-alone boutique or Birks? Which Canadian location if you don’t mind me asking? I asked my SA at Birks about the BA ans she said it was super duper limited. I wanted to see it to see if the blue was something I’d like for a future purchase but still haven’t set my eyes on it yet


I shop at the stand alone Yorkdale boutique. I asked my SA if Birks was getting and she said yes. I just got my necklace and bracelet last weekend - much earlier than expected. My SA said they could only show pieces to existing clients but that there would be a full launch in November. So see if your SA knows about a fall launch or if she has a piece she could at least show you.


----------



## Lisa-SH

lynne_ross said:


> I shop at the stand alone Yorkdale boutique. I asked my SA if Birks was getting and she said yes. I just got my necklace and bracelet last weekend - much earlier than expected. My SA said they could only show pieces to existing clients but that there would be a full launch in November. So see if your SA knows about a fall launch or if she has a piece she could at least show you.


Congrats Lynne...hope you enjoy the necklace and bracelet. My SA texted a couple days so I went there to try on but did not make the purchase as 10 motifs or 15 motifs necklace do not suit me well, unless the necklace is 20 motifs. I guess I'll wait till Nov then.


----------



## lynne_ross

Lisa-SH said:


> Congrats Lynne...hope you enjoy the necklace and bracelet. My SA texted a couple days so I went there to try on but did not make the purchase as 10 motifs or 15 motifs necklace do not suit me well, unless the necklace is 20 motifs. I guess I'll wait till Nov then.


I hope they make a 20 motif and earrings! It is a versatile stone - can easily be casual or dressy. I am wearing today with a jean dress and sneakers.


----------



## chaneljewel

I’d love earrings to go with my necklace.


----------



## Lisa-SH

lynne_ross said:


> I hope they make a 20 motif and earrings! It is a versatile stone - can easily be casual or dressy. I am wearing today with a jean dress and sneakers.


When the blue agate launches as permanent line, I mean to connect two 10 motifs as 20 motifs necklace. When I went to boutique to view the pieces, there had only one necklace and a few bracelets left.


----------



## jehaga

Newfound love for my years-ignored MOP YG bracelet. The YG is richer than the BA bracelet.


----------



## couturequeen

Literally one year later after launch my SA was finally able to locate some BA for me!

Just got it resized and thrilled with the results.


----------



## CATEYES

couturequeen said:


> Literally one year later after launch my SA was finally able to locate some BA for me!
> 
> Just got it resized and thrilled with the results.


Gorgeous shade of blue, your patience has paid off! Especially love with the Tiger’s Eye


----------



## TankerToad

chaneljewel said:


> So unexpected when my SA texted me with news of a BA necklace!   Luckily I was viewing my phone as she could only hold it for 5 minutes as already eyed by others.  Yes, it’s mine and should arrive tomorrow. Such a happy, surprising day!!!!


Omg !’ This is big news - thrilled for you


----------



## tsmtl

Alena21 said:


> I liked the first one, but it looked like one of the motifs had an almost invisible scratch that was super difficult to spot.The other two were lighter colour. They portray well in the photo but looked a bit like made of plastic in real life.



Were those 2 more transparent than opaque? Wondering if the transparency gives off that plastic vibe....?


----------



## tsmtl

pigleto972001 said:


> I have an sa
> There who has sold blue agate to my friends. If anyone wants her info feel free to pm me


Hello pigleto  May I pls have her info? Thank you so much


----------



## Coconuts40

I turned down the 10 motif Blue Agate today, unseen.  I love BA, but I don't wear 10 motif necklaces, and in fact I wear my VCA necklaces very infrequently, I am enjoying bracelets and earrings nowadays a lot more.
I hope I don't regret this!!  Everybody looks so beautiful with their Blue Agate.


----------



## lisawhit

Coconuts40 said:


> I turned down the 10 motif Blue Agate today, unseen.  I love BA, but I don't wear 10 motif necklaces, and in fact I wear my VCA necklaces very infrequently, I am enjoying bracelets and earrings nowadays a lot more.
> I hope I don't regret this!!  Everybody looks so beautiful with their Blue Agate.


I also turned it down...I've yet to wear the bracelet.....


----------



## EpiFanatic

When I bought mine, I didn’t think I would wear it as much as I actually do. I usually stick with neutral colors (onyx, chalcedony, WG). But that bold, bright, beautiful blue, once on my wrist, just changes my mood, literally, and captured my heart. I reach for it all the time. VCA has changed the way I think about color.


----------



## Bee-licious

I’m also considering the bracelet for the future (so I can link it and wear it different ways), but I’m really hoping for magic BA earrings! And if the holiday pendant is also BA, I don’t know what I’ll do.... decision paralysis


----------



## jinagain

Hi, 

I recently had a chance to chose a blue agate bracelet among two. The one with slightly lighter hue but brighter blue appears to me more than the one with a darker hue but less even blue. My SA however suggested the one with darker hue. 

I wonder what's considered the more desirable/rare agate color? Is it the deeper/darker the better?

Thanks.


----------



## periogirl28

Get the one you love most and suits your skin tone. I tried 3 and all were different. I believe the quality of stone from VCA would be the highest anyway.


----------



## XCCX

pixiesparkle said:


> Hi surfer, are you based in Sydney too?
> I paid full deposit for my blue agate bracelet back in November 2018 so it has been quite a long wait but I’m glad my bracelet is finally here and I’m happy that I was able to choose the darker shade as well. After trying the 10 motif and bracelet as a longer necklace I could not resist so ended up going home with the 10 motif also!
> View attachment 4475933
> View attachment 4475934
> 
> View attachment 4475939



Hi!

What a lovely collection!

I apologize as this is off-topic but you wear your vintage bracelet and Cartier love exactly the same I do, some overlapping between them.. do you think it could cause damage to them especially the love?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## pixiesparkle

XCCX said:


> Hi!
> 
> What a lovely collection!
> 
> I apologize as this is off-topic but you wear your vintage bracelet and Cartier love exactly the same I do, some overlapping between them.. do you think it could cause damage to them especially the love?
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Hi XCCX! 
Tbh I do not wear my Alhambra bracelets daily so I haven’t noticed any scratches so far. Many have warned me to be careful when stacking the vintage bracelets with the Love and JUC though so I do think if you wear them together often (or daily) then chance of the Love causing some damages to the vintage bracelet is quite high. I also find that after I had my Guilloche bracelet shortened it did not move much at all. The malachite bracelet, however, is not shortened and does overlap with the Love a bit but not much. Hope this helps!


----------



## Onthego

EpiFanatic said:


> When I bought mine, I didn’t think I would wear it as much as I actually do. I usually stick with neutral colors (onyx, chalcedony, WG). But that bold, bright, beautiful blue, once on my wrist, just changes my mood, literally, and captured my heart. I reach for it all the time. VCA has changed the way I think about color.


This is my first VCA bracelet. The blue agate. Do you wear yours alone or do you stack with other bracelets? Have you noticed any scratches to the blue agate? I do not mind scratches to my loves because they are all scratched up anyway, it is the blue agate I am worried about.
Ladies do you all stack this blue agate bracelet?


----------



## EpiFanatic

Onthego said:


> This is my first VCA bracelet. The blue agate. Do you wear yours alone or do you stack with other bracelets? Have you noticed any scratches to the blue agate? I do not mind scratches to my loves because they are all scratched up anyway, it is the blue agate I am worried about.
> Ladies do you all stack this blue agate bracelet?


surprisingly I love it most with my onyx and YG. It looks super casual and fun and cheerful. I haven’t noticed scratches but I never stack with my Love. I also don’t examine my pieces with a loupe either so there might be scratches, just not obvious to the naked eye. 



Works with solid RG too, but too much for me.


----------



## Onthego

EpiFanatic said:


> surprisingly I love it most with my onyx and YG. It looks super casual and fun and cheerful. I haven’t noticed scratches but I never stack with my Love. I also don’t examine my pieces with a loupe either so there might be scratches, just not obvious to the naked eye.
> View attachment 4523179
> 
> 
> Works with solid RG too, but too much for me.
> View attachment 4523184


Oh gorgeous. Love the mix. My eyesight for tiny stuff is not good anymore so little scratches will not bother me. Thank you for sharing. I will start enjoying my pieces.


----------



## XCCX

pixiesparkle said:


> Hi XCCX!
> Tbh I do not wear my Alhambra bracelets daily so I haven’t noticed any scratches so far. Many have warned me to be careful when stacking the vintage bracelets with the Love and JUC though so I do think if you wear them together often (or daily) then chance of the Love causing some damages to the vintage bracelet is quite high. I also find that after I had my Guilloche bracelet shortened it did not move much at all. The malachite bracelet, however, is not shortened and does overlap with the Love a bit but not much. Hope this helps!



Thank you for replying!

I want to believe that it won’t damage the love (or vice versa) and I don’t wish to shorten my VA for that reason only.. lol


----------



## gagabag

Playing with colours today. 
How do you keep your BA clean? By golly, it’s making me bonkers!


----------



## lisawhit

gagabag said:


> View attachment 4528383
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing with colours today.
> How do you keep your BA clean? By golly, it’s making me bonkers!


all my favorite colors!  Gorgeous!


----------



## Mpassan03

My DH surprised me with the 5 motif BA bracelet for my 35th... so gorgeous . Have been asking SA for over 1.5 years if I could see it and they never had it... over the moon!!!


----------



## MYH

Mpassan03 said:


> My DH surprised me with the 5 motif BA bracelet for my 35th... so gorgeous . Have been asking SA for over 1.5 years if I could see it and they never had it... over the moon!!!


It is so gorgeous on you! Congrats


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mpassan03 said:


> My DH surprised me with the 5 motif BA bracelet for my 35th... so gorgeous . Have been asking SA for over 1.5 years if I could see it and they never had it... over the moon!!!


Beautiful! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Bee-licious

Mpassan03 said:


> My DH surprised me with the 5 motif BA bracelet for my 35th... so gorgeous . Have been asking SA for over 1.5 years if I could see it and they never had it... over the moon!!!


This is the most perfect blue! I actually saved your pic because I’ll be searching for BA in this same exact hue. Congrats and happy birthday!


----------



## Mpassan03

Thank you everyone!  It’s so gorgeous in person and really is the perfect blue hue... sending it in to get sized... hope it doesn’t take too long


----------



## gagabag

Been wearing this blue everywhere.. the colour changes with light


----------



## gagabag

still my fave necklace!


----------



## juzluvpink

15 secs turned into reality 2 days later.


----------



## rk4265

is blue agate allowed to get wet?


----------



## floridamama

rk4265 said:


> is blue agate allowed to get wet?


I’m curious to know this as well


----------



## gagabag

My fave pair


----------



## rk4265

gagabag said:


> My fave pair
> View attachment 4608837


My absolute favorite pairing


----------



## Alena21

gagabag said:


> My fave pair
> View attachment 4608837


Very pretty!


----------



## MYH

An interesting pic of how different blue agate can look. Both blue bracelets are agate.


----------



## Mali_

MYH said:


> An interesting pic of how different blue agate can look. Both blue bracelets are agate.
> View attachment 4625003


Absolutely beautiful. 
I just want three more Alhambra necklaces but if they come out with a 20 in blue agate, make that 4.


----------



## MYH

Mali_ said:


> Absolutely beautiful.
> I just want three more Alhambra necklaces but if they come out with a 20 in blue agate, make that 4.


If they come out with a magic pendant in blue agate, I think I’m a goner!


----------



## lisawhit

MYH said:


> If they come out with a magic pendant in blue agate, I think I’m a goner!


ditto


----------



## rk4265

I also spoke to sa from vca in nyc. She said that they will not make agate earrings. Something to do with the back of the stone. You can’t even special order it (((


----------



## Mali_

rk4265 said:


> I also spoke to sa from vca in nyc. She said that they will not make agate earrings. Something to do with the back of the stone. You can’t even special order it (((


That’s somewhat surprising. It is a stone so stability seems guaranteed but I guess not. 
Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## DS2006

I think I read something about it being too transparent. Perhaps the setting would show through?


----------



## jenayb

rk4265 said:


> I also spoke to sa from vca in nyc. She said that they will not make agate earrings. Something to do with the back of the stone. You can’t even special order it (((





Mali_ said:


> That’s somewhat surprising. It is a stone so stability seems guaranteed but I guess not.
> Thanks for letting us know.



Do you think it has to do with the transparency of the stone at all?


----------



## rk4265

jenaywins said:


> Do you think it has to do with the transparency of the stone at all?


Not sure but most likely it has to do something about that. Maybe the backing would show through is it was installed into it as earrings.


----------



## Yodabest

Is the blue agate Alhambra bracelet available available at most boutiques now? I asked about it a while back and the SA told me not all stores would be getting it. Is it a had time find piece?


----------



## Mali_

jenaywins said:


> Do you think it has to do with the transparency of the stone at all?


It must be - at least I can’t think of other reasons. Maybe sourcing/supply? I’ve bought agate in Niger - in many colors - and they’re still strong and enduring pieces.


----------



## jenayb

PC1984 said:


> Is the blue agate Alhambra bracelet available available at most boutiques now? I asked about it a while back and the SA told me not all stores would be getting it. Is it a had time find piece?



It seems to be more readily available than it was previously, just from what I have seen. When I got my bracelet last summer, it was damn near impossible to track down. My SA had ONE that he had stashed in his safe.


----------



## Mali_

jenaywins said:


> It seems to be more readily available than it was previously, just from what I have seen. When I got my bracelet last summer, it was damn near impossible to track down. My SA had ONE that he had stashed in his safe.


Now that’s funny. Wow.


----------



## Yodabest

jenaywins said:


> It seems to be more readily available than it was previously, just from what I have seen. When I got my bracelet last summer, it was damn near impossible to track down. My SA had ONE that he had stashed in his safe.



Now that’s the type of SA you want!!!


----------



## magicsparkles

jenaywins said:


> It seems to be more readily available than it was previously, just from what I have seen. When I got my bracelet last summer, it was damn near impossible to track down. My SA had ONE that he had stashed in his safe.



It's quite possible. I just bought my Blue Agate bracelet in mid-January. I was in HK at the time and the SA was able to show me 3 bracelets and have me choose. Best thing is that all three were different in terms of color and opacity so I got to choose the shade I wanted! I remember going into the same store in November and it was available.


----------



## magicsparkles

Mpassan03 said:


> My DH surprised me with the 5 motif BA bracelet for my 35th... so gorgeous . Have been asking SA for over 1.5 years if I could see it and they never had it... over the moon!!!



Absolutely beautiful pairing. I've have the Blue Agate and have been eyeing the other vintage bracelets. Trying to find the perfect stone for the perfect stack


----------



## mimibee

Which agate bracelet has the nicest blue shade color among all 3 ? Thanks!


----------



## Mali_

mimibee said:


> View attachment 4672817
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which agate bracelet has the nicest blue shade color among all 3 ? Thanks!


I like the first one but which do you prefer?


----------



## gagabag

mimibee said:


> View attachment 4672817
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which agate bracelet has the nicest blue shade color among all 3 ? Thanks!


I like 1 - more vibrant!


----------



## mimibee

I prefer the first one too! On hold for the first piece


----------



## jenayb

mimibee said:


> View attachment 4672817
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which agate bracelet has the nicest blue shade color among all 3 ? Thanks!



another vote for number one!


----------



## DS2006

mimibee said:


> View attachment 4672817
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which agate bracelet has the nicest blue shade color among all 3 ? Thanks!



I love Lapis so I’d personally go for the deepest blue. But I’d think about which shade would go best with the colors of blue you tend to wear most. All of them look pretty!


----------



## lisawhit

mimibee said:


> View attachment 4672817
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which agate bracelet has the nicest blue shade color among all 3 ? Thanks!


I like 3


----------



## bhurry

mimibee said:


> View attachment 4672817
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which agate bracelet has the nicest blue shade color among all 3 ? Thanks!


I like the 1st one


----------



## Phoenix123

Here's mine (TQ bracelet sadly not mine, however):


----------



## nicole0612

Phoenix123 said:


> Here's mine (TQ bracelet sadly not mine, however):



Ah is it bad that I know your friend by her stunning TQ bracelet?! Of course I suspected because she is such a wonderful VCA helper and has great taste 
Congrats on your gorgeous shade of blue agate! It is lovely.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Phoenix123 said:


> Here's mine (TQ bracelet sadly not mine, however):



Lovely!!


nicole0612 said:


> Ah is it bad that I know your friend by her stunning TQ bracelet?! Of course I suspected because she is such a wonderful VCA helper and has great taste
> Congrats on your gorgeous shade of blue agate! It is lovely.



LoL!! You are so sweet! and I just picked up a little something for myself yesterday too. Perlee loose stud was borrowed.


----------



## bhurry

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Lovely!!
> 
> 
> LoL!! You are so sweet! and I just picked up a little something for myself yesterday too. Perlee loose stud was borrowed.


Omg i love the turquoise butterfly, wish it was still available


----------



## nicole0612

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Lovely!!
> 
> 
> LoL!! You are so sweet! and I just picked up a little something for myself yesterday too. Perlee loose stud was borrowed.



Gorgeous shade of TQ, my dear friend [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Bee-licious

Phoenix123 said:


> Here's mine (TQ bracelet sadly not mine, however):


OH MY..... no words!!! Just fainted


----------



## Bee-licious

My SA sent me this photo and I promptly put a deposit on. The color looks divine and I’ll check it out on the weekend but the problem is I was hoping to only buy 5 motif bracelets from now on to get two different looks... however I also know that this royal blue is super hard to come by and there’s a huge waitlist. What are everyone’s thoughts? On the flip side I don’t mind a 10 motif since I don’t know what other 5 motif I would get to link with the BA... MOP doesn’t look good on me and I don’t really want onyx (even though it looks amazing) and I don’t want carnelian so..... I don’t know. Decision paralysis!! I guess I will know when I see it in person this weekend and see what my heart says!


----------



## DS2006

Bee-licious said:


> My SA sent me this photo and I promptly put a deposit on. The color looks divine and I’ll check it out on the weekend but the problem is I was hoping to only buy 5 motif bracelets from now on to get two different looks... however I also know that this royal blue is super hard to come by and there’s a huge waitlist. What are everyone’s thoughts? On the flip side I don’t mind a 10 motif since I don’t know what other 5 motif I would get to link with the BA... MOP doesn’t look good on me and I don’t really want onyx (even though it looks amazing) and I don’t want carnelian so..... I don’t know. Decision paralysis!! I guess I will know when I see it in person this weekend and see what my heart says!



The color looks beautiful....very similar to Phoenix's new bracelet!


----------



## Mali_

Bee-licious said:


> My SA sent me this photo and I promptly put a deposit on. The color looks divine and I’ll check it out on the weekend but the problem is I was hoping to only buy 5 motif bracelets from now on to get two different looks... however I also know that this royal blue is super hard to come by and there’s a huge waitlist. What are everyone’s thoughts? On the flip side I don’t mind a 10 motif since I don’t know what other 5 motif I would get to link with the BA... MOP doesn’t look good on me and I don’t really want onyx (even though it looks amazing) and I don’t want carnelian so..... I don’t know. Decision paralysis!! I guess I will know when I see it in person this weekend and see what my heart says!


It’s pretty. Hope you like it in person as much as I like it through the screen.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Bee-licious said:


> My SA sent me this photo and I promptly put a deposit on. The color looks divine and I’ll check it out on the weekend but the problem is I was hoping to only buy 5 motif bracelets from now on to get two different looks... however I also know that this royal blue is super hard to come by and there’s a huge waitlist. What are everyone’s thoughts? On the flip side I don’t mind a 10 motif since I don’t know what other 5 motif I would get to link with the BA... MOP doesn’t look good on me and I don’t really want onyx (even though it looks amazing) and I don’t want carnelian so..... I don’t know. Decision paralysis!! I guess I will know when I see it in person this weekend and see what my heart says!



Sooner rather than later I intend to get a ten motif in malachite to go with my agate ten motif (MOP doesn’t look good on me either ). So I would put the agate with the malachite, however from what I’ve read about malachite care I would be wary to buy a bracelet.


----------



## HADASSA

Anyone interested in a Blue Agate 5-motifs? One is available with my NM DSA - PM for his info if interested. Won't last long...


----------



## may3545

My NM SA has a 10 motif blue agate available, PM me for details!


----------



## ItsPurseonal

I'm curious why blue agate seems to be so hard to come by in stores but it looks like it's readily available online - I've not purchased from VCA much but would like to understand the urgency behind purchasing when it's available in store. Is it just that you're able to actually view the stones of the piece you're getting rather than hoping for a good one when purchasing online? Sorry for my newbie VCA question


----------



## saligator

New today!


----------



## ayshaa

saligator said:


> View attachment 4830053
> 
> 
> New today!


Congratulations!


----------



## Meta

Sharing new items for the Bleu Agate  to @ShoooSh : Magic Alhambra pendant AED 23,600





20 motif vintage Alhambra AED 64,500


----------



## HADASSA

My NM DSA just got in another bracelet - please PM for his info.


----------



## Meta

Meta said:


> Sharing new items for the Bleu Agate  to @ShoooSh : Magic Alhambra pendant AED 23,600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 motif vintage Alhambra AED 64,500


Adding US price  to @lisawhit :
Magic Alhambra pendant AED 23,600/$6150
20 motif vintage Alhambra AED 64,500/$16,800


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Meta said:


> Sharing new items for the Bleu Agate  to @ShoooSh : Magic Alhambra pendant AED 23,600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 motif vintage Alhambra AED 64,500


Random question but where did you get that emoji? Sometimes I see ones people post that I don't have on mine. Thanks!


----------



## Comfortably Numb




----------



## Happyish

Meta said:


> Sharing new items for the Bleu Agate  to @ShoooSh : Magic Alhambra pendant AED 23,600
> Thank you for posting--glad to know these are finally available!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 motif vintage Alhambra AED 64,500


----------



## Storm Spirit

How would you describe this shade of blue (left)? I had the choice between two blue agate bracelets and as someone who generally doesn't like dark colours (exceptions - some blues and pinks), I was surprised to find myself drawn to the one on the left.

The photos below were taken at different times. Do you think this shade is too dark for me? It doesn't seem as bright as some of the blue agates I've seen in photos, but maybe it's the lighting or my (lack of) photography skills?


----------



## LuckyMe14

I love this color best for BA. I would say royal blue? I am no expert haha. It is just what I would call it.


----------



## ayshaa

Storm Spirit said:


> How would you describe this shade of blue (left)? I had the choice between two blue agate bracelets and as someone who generally doesn't like dark colours (exceptions - some blues and pinks), I was surprised to find myself drawn to the one on the left.
> 
> The photos below were taken at different times. Do you think this shade is too dark for me? It doesn't seem as bright as some of the blue agates I've seen in photos, but maybe it's the lighting or my (lack of) photography skills?


The left one is gorgeous 
Its royal blue indeed, beautiful! I didn't know BA came in that shade too!


----------



## Storm Spirit

LuckyMe14 said:


> I love this color best for BA. I would say royal blue? I am no expert haha. It is just what I would call it.





ayshaa said:


> The left one is gorgeous
> Its royal blue indeed, beautiful! I didn't know BA came in that shade too!



Thank you!!   

This is a screenshot from youtube and I really like the blue on the right as it seems to "pop". However, this photo was taken in store and I don't know how much difference the lighting makes. Mine is a nice shade of blue - I wouldn't call it dull like some of the ones I've seen - but it doesn't quite have the pop like the blue here. I can't get to a VCA store anytime soon, sadly.


----------



## beansbeans

Storm Spirit said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> This is a screenshot from youtube and I really like the blue on the right as it seems to "pop". However, this photo was taken in store and I don't know how much difference the lighting makes. Mine is a nice shade of blue - I wouldn't call it dull like some of the ones I've seen - but it doesn't quite have the pop like the blue here. I can't get to a VCA store anytime soon, sadly.


I like the darker blue in your first post and I assume it's the more translucent of the two. I'm no expert but I think the more translucent stones can appear darker or lighter depending on the lighting (ie: office, outdoors, home, boutique) and even clothing.


----------



## Storm Spirit

beansbeans said:


> I like the darker blue in your first post and I assume it's the more translucent of the two. I'm no expert but I think the more translucent stones can appear darker or lighter depending on the lighting (ie: office, outdoors, home, boutique) and even clothing.



It's actually the less translucent bracelet and the blue looks consistent most of the time. I like the dark blue but it doesn't seem as vibrant as some of the dark blue photos I've seen online.


----------



## beansbeans

Storm Spirit said:


> It's actually the less translucent bracelet and the blue looks consistent most of the time. I like the dark blue but it doesn't seem as vibrant as some of the dark blue photos I've seen online.



Ah yes, that is what I meant. The more translucent bracelets are less consistent; the same bracelet can look lighter or darker depending on the light. I had a BA 10 motif (since returned) and I only really liked it when worn indoors (looked darkest). WHen worn outdoors, it looked much lighter and brighter.


----------



## am2022

love love blue agate - esp the 20 motif.- anybody here put a downpayment down for the 20 motif ? I am waiting for Gray MOP 6 motif magic necklace but wondering which one will be a better piece to get?  Those that own either or even both - pls help! Thanks!


----------



## pleatsplease

Hello everyone! I'm seriously considering getting a 10 motif in blue agate (after just barely dipping my toes in VCA with a white mop pendant ... that slippery slope is no joke). I know these are relatively new, but how is blue agate holding up, in terms of color changes, scratches, etc? I'm someone who has to wear sunblock everyday due to the intense California sun, and I get nervous wearing these stones against the skin (after letting the sunblock dry for at least 20 minutes, of course). Does anyone have any experiences they can share in terms of maintenance and longevity of blue agate?


----------



## jenayb

pleatsplease said:


> Hello everyone! I'm seriously considering getting a 10 motif in blue agate (after just barely dipping my toes in VCA with a white mop pendant ... that slippery slope is no joke). I know these are relatively new, but how is blue agate holding up, in terms of color changes, scratches, etc? I'm someone who has to wear sunblock everyday due to the intense California sun, and I get nervous wearing these stones against the skin (after letting the sunblock dry for at least 20 minutes, of course). Does anyone have any experiences they can share in terms of maintenance and longevity of blue agate?



Good morning!  

I have had the 5 motif bracelet for quite some time now; BA is not necessarily new. The stone definitely holds up better than others... I have had periods where I have worn in the shower, at the pool, to the beach, to bed, etc and have had no issues with wear. Hope that this helps.


----------



## pleatsplease

jenaywins said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I have had the 5 motif bracelet for quite some time now; BA is not necessarily new. The stone definitely holds up better than others... I have had periods where I have worn in the shower, at the pool, to the beach, to bed, etc and have had no issues with wear. Hope that this helps.



Thank you so much for sharing your experiences! It's especially great hearing from someone who wears BA in a bracelet. I'm glad to hear that it's holding up nicely, I'm pretty sure my next purchase will be in BA!


----------



## saligator

My 5 motif blue agate is a favorite. It goes with EVERYTHING.


----------



## minami

saligator said:


> My 5 motif blue agate is a favorite. It goes with EVERYTHING.
> View attachment 4995883


Love this! This could be my second VCA piece


----------



## minami

Sharing the one I tried yesterday.. seems to be quite bright - I went with carnelian for first .. but I did love the agate too !


----------



## saligator

minami said:


> Sharing the one I tried yesterday.. seems to be quite bright - I went with carnelian for first .. but I did love the agate too !
> 
> View attachment 4997475



they are great together!


----------



## jenaps

Today I noticed a triangle lightened patch on my bracelet that was never there before.  Has anyone had issues with their bracelet?


----------



## Alena21

jenaps said:


> Today I noticed a triangle lightened patch on my bracelet that was never there before.  Has anyone had issues with their bracelet?


Do you have a pic?


----------



## jenaps

Alena21 said:


> Do you have a pic?


----------



## jenaps

jenaps said:


> View attachment 5072168



here’s another held up to light - looks cracked!


----------



## Alena21

jenaps said:


> here’s another held up to light - looks cracked!
> 
> View attachment 5072179


Yes looks like a crack unfortunately. Bizarre since it is quite hard and sturdy stone. Hopefully they can find a matching stone to replace it.


----------



## jenaps

Alena21 said:


> Yes looks like a crack unfortunately. Bizarre since it is quite hard and sturdy stone. Hopefully they can find a matching stone to replace it.


Yes, and I have barely worn it. I also thoroughly inspected at the store before I bought it including holding each motif to the light.

Has anyone else had any issues?


----------



## Alena21

jenaps said:


> Yes, and I have barely worn it. I also thoroughly inspected at the store before I bought it including holding each motif to the light.
> 
> Has anyone else had any issues?


Not with agate but carnelian. Dark spot in the centre. Looks like a stain.


----------



## jenaps

Alena21 said:


> Not with agate but carnelian. Dark spot in the centre. Looks like a stain.
> View attachment 5072232


Oh no!


----------



## nicole0612

jenaps said:


> Yes, and I have barely worn it. I also thoroughly inspected at the store before I bought it including holding each motif to the light.
> 
> Has anyone else had any issues?



I am so sorry, it does look like a crack unfortunately. I have been on the fence about this stone; I saved a post from another site (Facebook) where a woman posted that her Blue Agate bracelet became cracked within a few hours of purchase with gentle use. I’m not sure if she is a member here, so I will add the photo without her name for her privacy.


----------



## kitty nyc

Yikes! Hope they can replace the stone - let us know if they can and waive the charge!


----------



## Alena21

jenaps said:


> here’s another held up to light - looks cracked!
> 
> View attachment 5072179


Hopefully they will replace the stone free of charge.


----------



## Alena21

Duplicate post. Please delete.


----------



## fice16

jenaps said:


> here’s another held up to light - looks cracked!
> 
> View attachment 5072179



I also found a crack/chip (smaller than the one in your photo) on a similar spot in 1 motif of the 5 motif-BA bracelet.  I wore the BA bracelet quite often & was not babying it though...


----------



## jenaps

nicole0612 said:


> I am so sorry, it does look like a crack unfortunately. I have been on the fence about this stone; I saved a post from another site (Facebook) where a woman posted that her Blue Agate bracelet became cracked within a few hours of purchase with gentle use. I’m not sure if she is a member here, so I will add the photo without her name for her privacy.


This looks the same!  I wish I would have known.  I prob wouldn’t have gotten this stone in bracelet form if I knew this would happen.


----------



## jenaps

fice16 said:


> I also found a crack/chip (smaller than the one in your photo) on a similar spot in 1 motif of the 5 motif-BA bracelet.  I wore the BA bracelet quite often & was not babying it though...


What did VCA say?  Did you get it replaced? I brought mine to the shop and waiting to hear back, but if it’s just going to happen again what’s the point! And the shades vary so much.


----------



## fice16

jenaps said:


> What did VCA say?  Did you get it replaced? I brought mine to the shop and waiting to hear back, but if it’s just going to happen again what’s the point! And the shades vary so much.



I didn’t talk to VCA.  I just accept this is an outcome of my wearing of the bracelet.
I will talk to VCA if there is more noticeable crack/chip developed on the motifs in the future.


----------



## Coco.lover

Has anyone special ordered the blue agate earrings? I was at the boutique and was told it can be special ordered.


----------



## nicole0612

Coco.lover said:


> Has anyone special ordered the blue agate earrings? I was at the boutique and was told it can be special ordered.


I believe @jenaywins special ordered a pair recently. I can’t seem to find the post. I have started to think about it as well. Are you considering?


----------



## Coco.lover

I am. I have bracelet and love it. 


nicole0612 said:


> I believe @jenaywins special ordered a pair recently. I can’t seem to find the post. I have started to think about it as well. Are you considering?


----------



## nicole0612

Coco.lover said:


> I am. I have bracelet and love it.


I hope you go for it. I love matching sets.


----------



## Coco.lover

the only thing stopping me is  the up charge. My Sa said 30%. 


nicole0612 said:


> I hope you go for it. I love matching sets.


----------



## Alena21

Less the people opt for SO the fastest the earrings would be added to the permanent collection.  One does themselves disservice by paying the 30% premium and also slowing down the inevitable process of the earrings being added to the regular collection. Especially for ordinary items. Suppress the instant gratification urge !


----------



## nicole0612

Coco.lover said:


> the only thing stopping me is  the up charge. My Sa said 30%.


Pretty standard, I am ok with it for the earrings though I would want to add something else as well.


----------



## nicole0612

Alena21 said:


> Less the people opt for SO the fastest the earrings would be added to the permanent collection.  One does themselves disservice by paying the 30% premium and also slowing down the inevitable process of the earrings being added to the regular collection. Especially for ordinary items. Suppress the instant gratification urge !


I’m not sure this is confirmed to be the case? I agree, my take is that once a SO becomes an easily approved item, we can guess that it will be available as part or the regular line, but do you have confirmation that SOs slow down this process? In some cases, people in this forum have received their previously ordered SOs at about the same time as the item was released as part of the regular line (PG pave and GMOP items), all-WG will be added to this list as well. I actually have thought the contrary; that SOs for an item prove there would be enough demand for it to be released as a standard offering. I also think that if someone wants their item to enjoy for some months or years before it may be released for regular purchase, that is totally understandable.


----------



## Alena21

nicole0612 said:


> I’m not sure this is confirmed to be the case? I agree, my take is that once a SO becomes an easily approved item, we can guess that it will be available as part or the regular line, but do you have confirmation that SOs slow down this process? In some cases, people in this forum have received their previously ordered SOs at about the same time as the item was released as part of the regular line (PG pave and GMOP items), all-WG will be added to this list as well. I actually have thought the contrary; that SOs for an item prove there would be enough demand for it to be released as a standard offering. I also think that if someone wants their item to enjoy for some months or years before it may be released for regular purchase, that is totally understandable.


There is full set of Vintage Alhambra everything of every stone released so BA won't be an exception.  Naturally with 30% premium VCA makes more money on SO so why put it in the regular collection if there is enough demand. Just milk the SO for all it is worth.  For me SO on ordinary items is redundant, there is nothing special about it. VCA cannot  not know pple desire full set of VA BA. We NEED 10, 20, bracelet,  earrings,  ring, all of it in VA and then Magic etc. They don't really need the SOs to see that there would be demand since this has become one of their best selling stones.
Of course this is just my logic.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Alena21 said:


> There is full set of Vintage Alhambra everything of every stone released so BA won't be an exception.  Naturally with 30% premium VCA makes more money on SO so why put it in the regular collection if there is enough demand. Just milk the SO for all it is worth.  For me SO on ordinary items is redundant, there is nothing special about it. VCA cannot  not know pple desire full set of VA BA. We NEED 10, 20, bracelet,  earrings,  ring, all of it in VA and then Magic etc. They don't really need the SOs to see that there would be demand since this has become one of their best selling stones.
> Of course this is just my logic.



I dont think there is a full set of everything (chalcedony?) and VCA can take forever to release these things (hasn’t agate been out for a few years now?).

Just in my personal experience - it seems that if an item is in the pipeline to be released as a regular item very soon (based on the time you place the order), there is no upcharge for it.


----------



## Alena21

Notorious Pink said:


> I dont think there is a full set of everything (chalcedony?) and VCA can take forever to release these things (hasn’t agate been out for a few years now?).
> 
> Just in my personal experience - it seems that if an item is in the pipeline to be released as a regular item very soon (based on the time you place the order), there is no upcharge for it.


Your SO is trully special. I'm talking about the more basic items. What is missing in VA in chalcedony?


----------



## jenayb

nicole0612 said:


> I believe @jenaywins special ordered a pair recently. I can’t seem to find the post. I have started to think about it as well. Are you considering?



That is correct. I did have this SO approved recently as it is not on the list.


----------



## jenaps

jenaywins said:


> That is correct. I did have this SO approved recently as it is not on the list.


When are you expecting it? I’m excited to see it.


----------



## jenayb

jenaps said:


> When are you expecting it? I’m excited to see it.



Who knows. 

With the issues out of Paris right now, I think that if I were to see the earrings before Christmas, I'd be doing pretty well.


----------



## nicole0612

Alena21 said:


> Your SO is trully special. I'm talking about the more basic items. What is missing in VA in chalcedony?


No chalcedony alhambra earrings except through SO.


----------



## rk4265

jenaywins said:


> That is correct. I did have this SO approved recently as it is not on the list.


Lucky you. I asked last year and they said no


----------



## Coco.lover

I also asked last year and was told no. 


rk4265 said:


> Lucky you. I asked last year and they said no


----------



## Coco.lover

I can't wait to see yours! Since my VCA wish list is a mile long, Ill wait to see yours before I order one. 


jenaywins said:


> That is correct. I did have this SO approved recently as it is not on the list.


----------



## jenayb

Coco.lover said:


> I can't wait to see yours! Since my VCA wish list is a mile long, Ill wait to see yours before I order one.



Thanks! I'm curious to see them as well.


----------



## Alena21

nicole0612 said:


> No chalcedony alhambra earrings except through SO.


Preposterous


----------



## Notorious Pink

Alena21 said:


> Your SO is trully special. I'm talking about the more basic items. What is missing in VA in chalcedony?





nicole0612 said:


> No chalcedony alhambra earrings except through SO.





Alena21 said:


> Preposterous



I know, right??? In general you are totally right, but there are these odds and ends missing that make no sense. Also, I still wish there were more regular PG offerings, and I'm sure lots of ladies would like more wg.


----------



## Alena21

Notorious Pink said:


> I know, right??? In general you are totally right, but there are these odds and ends missing that make no sense. Also, I still wish there were more regular PG offerings, and I'm sure lots of ladies would like more wg.


As a WG and PG lover I second this.


----------



## couturequeen

I am still waiting to hear back on a WG BA 20 SO.


----------



## jenayb

couturequeen said:


> I am still waiting to hear back on a WG BA 20 SO.



When did you place the SO?


----------



## couturequeen

jenaywins said:


> When did you place the SO?


February


----------



## ilovefhf

is agate a delicate stone compared to MOP and guilloche?


----------



## hikarupanda

ilovefhf said:


> is agate a delicate stone compared to MOP and guilloche?


I heard that agate is comparable to onyx. Both are 7 on the Mohs hardness scale. MOP is more delicate.


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Agate is a great hard stone like onyx and carnelian good for everyday love my blue agate bracelet my number one favorite for sure !  Highly recommend


----------



## ilovefhf

Interesting! I read somewhere on this forum that agate scratches very easily and was worried.


----------



## baghagg

ilovefhf said:


> Interesting! I read somewhere on this forum that agate scratches very easily and was worried.


I read that as well; two members have had blue agate that had cracks appear after purchase.


----------



## lvjunkyxo

baghagg said:


> I read that as well; two members have had blue agate that had cracks appear after purchase.


I’ve had mine for over a year and I have never taken it off it’s a great stone 7 on hardness scale just like onyx and carnelian.. I shower sleep everything 24/7 still brand new no scratches or cracks I highly recommend the agate. I also saw the other post referring to the crack and I was surprised could have just been a defect doesn’t make sense.. I even wear my bracelet stack with my watch so it deff bangs around but seriously still brand new! To give you a better idea the malachite stone is a 3.5 on the hardness scale it’s horrible in durability.. the agate/onyx/carnelian all 7s they all get fingerprints basically the same stones to me besides the different colors. I invest in jewelry that I can wear everyday and never take off this is one of those bracelets!


----------



## jenaps

ilovefhf said:


> Interesting! I read somewhere on this forum that agate scratches very easily and was worried.


Didn’t have scratches but a very large crack.  It’s currently in Paris being fixed.  2 month estimate on it being repaired.


----------



## mikimoto007

jenaps said:


> Didn’t have scratches but a very large crack.  It’s currently in Paris being fixed.  2 month estimate on it being repaired.



Interesting..do you have any idea what caused it? Or did you just look down one day and see it? 

Did they say if it was just a defective piece?

Thank you!


----------



## jenaps

mikimoto007 said:


> Interesting..do you have any idea what caused it? Or did you just look down one day and see it?
> 
> Did they say if it was just a defective piece?
> 
> Thank you!


I barely wore it, maybe 10 times total.  Never dropped it or hit it on anything.  And I inspected it thoroughly when I bought it by checking each motif.  My SA also said she inspected it too before even giving it to me.  


there’s a number of other people that have mentioned cracks too.  So.  Not sure what’s going on and how widespread the issue is.

pretty annoyed I will miss half the summer without it!


----------



## mikimoto007

jenaps said:


> I barely wore it, maybe 10 times total.  Never dropped it or hit it on anything.  And I inspected it thoroughly when I bought it by checking each motif.  My SA also said she inspected it too before even giving it to me.
> 
> 
> there’s a number of other people that have mentioned cracks too.  So.  Not sure what’s going on and how widespread the issue is.
> 
> pretty annoyed I will miss half the summer without it!



I'm not surprised, it's a perfect summer blue! Did they at least fix it for free? It would have been better if they let you just choose a new piece.


----------



## baghagg

lvjunkyxo said:


> I’ve had mine for over a year and I have never taken it off it’s a great stone 7 on hardness scale just like onyx and carnelian.. I shower sleep everything 24/7 still brand new no scratches or cracks I highly recommend the agate. I also saw the other post referring to the crack and I was surprised could have just been a defect doesn’t make sense.. I even wear my bracelet stack with my watch so it deff bangs around but seriously still brand new! To give you a better idea the malachite stone is a 3.5 on the hardness scale it’s horrible in durability.. the agate/onyx/carnelian all 7s they all get fingerprints basically the same stones to me besides the different colors. I invest in jewelry that I can wear everyday and never take off this is one of those bracelets!


I love your watch.  What size is it?  I don't recognize the dial.


----------



## jenaps

mikimoto007 said:


> I'm not surprised, it's a perfect summer blue! Did they at least fix it for free? It would have been better if they let you just choose a new piece.


Yes, it was free. I didn’t ask for that so maybe it would be possible but it took so long to find the shade of blue I wanted.


----------



## lvjunkyxo

baghagg said:


> I love your watch.  What size is it?  I don't recognize the dial.


Thank you   It’s the datejust 36 tuxedo/penguin dial I think it was discontinued in 2014 such a great watch I love it .. the dial is very unique it also has the roulette date wheel very James Bond vibes lol ! great everyday watch because it’s black and silver goes with everything


----------



## saligator

lvjunkyxo said:


> I’ve had mine for over a year and I have never taken it off it’s a great stone 7 on hardness scale just like onyx and carnelian.. I shower sleep everything 24/7 still brand new no scratches or cracks I highly recommend the agate. I also saw the other post referring to the crack and I was surprised could have just been a defect doesn’t make sense.. I even wear my bracelet stack with my watch so it deff bangs around but seriously still brand new! To give you a better idea the malachite stone is a 3.5 on the hardness scale it’s horrible in durability.. the agate/onyx/carnelian all 7s they all get fingerprints basically the same stones to me besides the different colors. I invest in jewelry that I can wear everyday and never take off this is one of those bracelets!



I LOVE your ladybug!!!


----------



## pinksugah

jenaps said:


> Didn’t have scratches but a very large crack.  It’s currently in Paris being fixed.  2 month estimate on it being repaired.


I got a crack on mine which I bought less than 3 weeks ago. I'm upset as Iam not quite sure how this happened. I am super careful with it and never got it wet.


----------



## tenshix

pinksugah said:


> I got a crack on mine which I bought less than 3 weeks ago. I'm upset as Iam not quite sure how this happened. I am super careful with it and never got it wet.
> 
> View attachment 5644633
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644635


Oh no! Since it’s very close to the prongs I wonder if the stone had a hairline fracture to begin with and cracked over time? Since you got it so recently try bringing it back to your SA and see if they can waive the stone replacement fee?


----------



## jenaps

pinksugah said:


> I got a crack on mine which I bought less than 3 weeks ago. I'm upset as Iam not quite sure how this happened. I am super careful with it and never go
> 
> View attachment 5644635


Looks like mine did!  I haven’t had any issues with it since they fixed it.  There’s no fee.


----------



## pinksugah

jenaps said:


> Looks like mine did!  I haven’t had any issues with it since they fixed it.  There’s no fee.


Thanks for sharing this! I really liked the piece since it’s soooo beautiful and pops on my hand. 
I was a bit hesitant to keep it though. Now it’s a keeper.


----------



## pinksugah

tenshix said:


> Oh no! Since it’s very close to the prongs I wonder if the stone had a hairline fracture to begin with and cracked over time? Since you got it so recently try bringing it back to your SA and see if they can waive the stone replacement fee?


I will take it to the store on Saturday to get it inspected and fix it. I think they have a policy to amend the pieces for free during the first three months after purchase. I’ll keep everyone posted.


----------



## jenaps

pinksugah said:


> I will take it to the store on Saturday to get it inspected and fix it. I think they have a policy to amend the pieces for free during the first three months after purchase. I’ll keep everyone posted.


I want to say mine happened more than 3 months in or at least that’s when I noticed it and it was still free. I got it in January and I brought it in to be fixed in may if I remember correctly.


----------

